# Attentäter von Oslo und die Verbindung zu WOW



## Goldenes Klo (23. Juli 2011)

Traurig, traurig, wir WOW-Spieler sind als nächstes dran... Zitat aus der lokalen Boulevard-Presse (Express) zum Attentäter in Oslo: "Als sicher gilt, dass der 32-Jährige zur Nazi-Szene gehörte. Auch klar: Er war ein Fan des umstrittenen Ego-Shooter-Computerspiel "World of warcraft"." ... Alles klar!!! Mannmann, wie arm das doch ist!


----------



## Ahramanyu (23. Juli 2011)

Das Schlimme ist ja: Ich traue vielen Lesern zu, dass sie mehr den WoW-Part beachten, als den Nazi-Part.

Btw: Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?


----------



## KissMePaint (23. Juli 2011)

Ich wüsste nicht das WoW ein Ego-Shooter ist........wieder mal mies recherchiert von den Medien


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Juli 2011)

Ich erlaube es mir, den Thread in den Small-Talk-Bereich zu schieben.

Die von der Presse haben ja eh keine große Ahnung.

Und wenn dann wieder ein gewisser Mensch von einem kriminologischen Institut aus Niedersachen gefragt wird, weiß ich die Antwort ja jetzt schon: "Computerspiele sind daran Schuld."


----------



## Ahramanyu (23. Juli 2011)

http://www.berliner-kurier.de/news/panorama/er-schrie--jubelte-und-gab-mehrere-siegesrufe-von-sich/-/7169224/8703288/-/index.html

Zwar nicht das genannte Medium, aber ich glaube kaum, dass da die Berichterstattung weit auseinander geht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Juli 2011)

Nur dass er christlicher Fundamentalist ist, liest man fast nirgends. Wäre er ein Moslem, würd sich die Bild schon wieder überschlagen. ^^


----------



## Goldenes Klo (23. Juli 2011)

http://www.express.de/news/panorama/er-schrie--jubelte-und-gab-mehrere-siegesrufe-von-sich/-/2192/8703288/-/index.html


----------



## Skatero (23. Juli 2011)

Ich frage mich, wieso das überhaupt geschrieben wird. Man schreibt ja auch nicht, dass er z.B. als Hobby Briefmarken gesammelt hat, obwohl sicher beides gleich unwichtig ist.
Er hat ausserdem noch CoD gespielt, darum steht da wohl Ego-Shooter.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Juli 2011)

Naja, ist eh eine DPA-Meldung. Ist ja bekannt, was man von denen zu halten hat.


----------



## KissMePaint (23. Juli 2011)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Er hat ausserdem noch CoD gespielt, darum steht da wohl Ego-Shooter. [/font]


Aber was die Leute lesen ist Ego-Shooter World of Warcraft........
Und zack-----> wieder ein Vorurteil mehr :/


----------



## Blumator (23. Juli 2011)

das sowas überhaupt erlaubt ist...
ich meine schlecht recherchierte Meldungen veröffentlichen... schaut da keiner vorher drüber und überprüft das?!

grausam...

aber viel schlimmer (machen wir uns nichts vor) ist der fakt das viele menschen wegen so einem ihr leben lassen mussten, das ist viel trauriger...
es wird immer geistig verwirrte geben...


----------



## Ernst Haft (23. Juli 2011)

KissMePaint schrieb:


> Aber was die Leute lesen ist Ego-Shooter World of Warcraft........



Er hat ja nicht das MMO WoW gespielt, sondern den Ego-Shooter "World of Warcraft 2":

"Dem Bericht zufolge soll er "World of Warcraft 2" gespielt haben"

schreibt die RP und beweist damit wieder mal journalistische Sorgfalt beim Abschreiben.

Anscheinend ein christlicher Öko-Nazi, der auf Facebook aktiv war. Voll typisch!

Edit: Der OTZ ist die Religionsangehörigkeit immerhin die Überschrift wert - und sie schreibt:

"Er sei der Leiter eines Bio-Bauernhofs, Junggeselle und interessiere sich für die Jagd sowie für Computer-Kriegsspiele wie "World of Warcraft" und "Modern Warfare 2"."

WoW-Spieler, Ökos, Dexter-Fans und Christen waren mir schon immer sehr suspekt; ebenso wie Junggesellen!


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Obwohl ich inzwischen gar nicht mehr Zocke, regt mich so eine offensichtliche Falschmeldung tierrisch auf. Alle Medien versuchen möglichst schnell irgendwie ganz viele zu dem Thema zu schreiben und schmeißen mit fehl Infos und Falschmeldungen um sich. Wahrscheinlich hören sie auch wieder die Telefone ab und Hacken sich in den Pc von dem Attentäter hatten wir ja letztens erst die Enthüllung bei der Bild ähnlichen Zeitung. Wenn man bestimmten Medien wie Hr4 oder ZDf trauen kann, sagen die das es noch keinerlei genaue Infos über die Hintergründe der Tat gibt aber scheinbar wird es ja von einigen Medien so dargestellt, als ob sie schon genau wüssten welche Motive der Täter hat, einfach unglaublich.

Edit: World of Warcraft 2 größter Witz ever -.-"


----------



## Dracun (23. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß schon warum ich die Express nur ein *minimales Stückchen* besser als die Bild finde 

Sind beides Saublätter.


----------



## Alterac123 (23. Juli 2011)

omg man kann garnicht mehr sagen, dass man wow spielt


----------



## Saji (23. Juli 2011)

Mag nicht mal jemand der Hello Kitty liebt so durchdrehen? Bin gespannt was die Medien dann berichten. >_>


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Juli 2011)

Tja, und plötzlich ist der Terrorakt nur noch ein Amoklauf eines PC-Suchtis. Jedenfalls bei der BILD und Konsorten. Einigermaßen seriöse Blätter wie die Zeit sprechen noch immer von Attentat.


----------



## skyline930 (23. Juli 2011)

Klar, was is denn einfacher und verkauft sich besser:

- eine langweilige, tiefergehende Berichterstattung was den Täter zu der Handlung getrieben hat, und warum es eskaliert ist, und seine Wut oder sein Hass nicht andere "Ventile" gefunden haben
- Hassparole: Gewaltspiele pöse.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Juli 2011)

Hmmm

Wieso werden Need for Speed Zocker nicht abgestempelt weil Leute wegen zu hohem Tempo auf der Autobahn Unfälle verursachen?


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

Aufgrund seiner extremen Ansichten hatte er warscheinlich nicht viele Freunde bzw. ein kleines soziales Umfeld.
Dass er sich dann (teilweise womöglich unbewusst) in die WoW-Welt geflüchtet hat, wundert mich nicht.

Da gibt es Millionen, denen es ebenso ergeht. Mit dem Unterschied, dass die keine Amokläufe veranstalten...

Es hängt aber logisch zusammen. Schade nur, dass die Presse auch immer noch völlig undifferenziert Behauptungen in den Raum wirft, die weder gut recherchiert noch fundiert sind... das ist schlechter Journalismus wenn man es genau nimmt. 
Die Leute machen einfach ihre Arbeit schlecht. Das sollte man den Damen und Herren von der Presse mal vor den Latz knallen.


----------



## kadet123 (23. Juli 2011)

Echt mal jetzt wird 100pro alles auf WoW geschoben... http://www.bild.de/ 	*Er ist rassist, jagt gerne, baut rüben an, spielt WORLD OF WARCRAFT....

echt traurig...


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Juli 2011)

> baut Rüben an



Made my day.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2011)

Kumpel hat gerade seine Tante, die Reporterin ist, angerufen. Die war ganz schön schockiert als er ihr das erzählt und erläutert hat.
"World of Warcraft 2", roflmao


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Juli 2011)

Naja, das bestätigt nur meine Meinung, dass man als Journalist nichts auf dem Kasten haben muss. Nicht mal einigermaßen Recherche oder Textsicherheit muss man beherrschen. Übrigens sind die Redakteure der Bild auch noch die am besten bezahlten.


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, das bestätigt nur meine Meinung, dass man als Journalist nichts auf dem Kasten haben muss. Nicht mal einigermaßen Recherche oder Textsicherheit muss man beherrschen. Übrigens sind die Redakteure der Bild auch noch die am besten bezahlten.



Um solche Sachen zu verfassen würde ich aber auch ganz viel Geld verlangen, sonst könnte man so eine scheiss arbeit ja gar nicht machen.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, das bestätigt nur meine Meinung, dass man als Journalist nichts auf dem Kasten haben muss. Nicht mal einigermaßen Recherche oder Textsicherheit muss man beherrschen.



Naja. Es gibt eben gute und schlechte Journalisten. So wie es auch ordentliche und schlampige/unseriöse Informationsquellen bzw. Zeitungen/Zeitschriften gibt. Zu welcher Kategorie die Boulevardpresse gehört sollte ja klar sein.


----------



## Derulu (23. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Zu welcher Kategorie die Boulevardpresse gehört sollte ja klar sein.



Nur ist sie es, die von den Massen (und nicht nur einigen wenigen) gelesen wird und deren Inhalt die Meinungen im Volk bildet, das glaubt, alles was in der "Zeitung" (dürfen die sich echt so nennen?) steht, ist für bare Münze zu nehmen


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja. Es gibt eben gute und schlechte Journalisten. So wie es auch ordentliche und schlampige/unseriöse Informationsquellen bzw. Zeitungen/Zeitschriften gibt. Zu welcher Kategorie die Boulevardpresse gehört sollte ja klar sein.



Ich bin regelmäßiger Leser der Zeit und der NY: Times. Wenn Redakteure Müll schreiben, fällt das in der Regel ja kaum auf. Außer wenn man sich mit dem Thema auskennt. Wir wissen hier alle, dass es kein "WoW 2" gibt, aber die Omas kaufen denen das alle ab. Bei der Zeit wird ähnlicher Rotz geschrieben. Zwar anders und einigermaßen intelligent, aber inhaltlich häufig einfach nur Murks. 

Beispiel eines Artikels von gestern über den Nachfolger von Ahmadineschad: 





> Er ist loyal und, ähnlich wie Ahmadineschad, weder besonders intelligent noch ein guter Redner.


 Gibt aktuell wohl kaum Politiker, die ähnlich intelligent sind wie Ahmadineschad.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Juli 2011)

Wow also gegen den ganzen Käse ist der Spiegel Online Bericht ja richtig seriös geraten

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,776087,00.html


----------



## luda (23. Juli 2011)

> Der Facebook-Seite zufolge, die wie andere Internetquellen von der Netzgemeinde noch in der Nacht zum Samstag aufgespürt und gesichert wurde, ist er christlich und konservativ, geht gerne jagen und spielt das Computerspiel &#8222;Worlds of Warcraft".



Heftig, was sich bei diversen Medien alles Redakteur schimpfen darf. Für den Schwachsinn, der da verbreitet wird, kriegt die Bild Zeitung noch richtig Feuer. Selbst wenn der Typ den halben Tag lang CS gespielt hätte, wären die vergleiche mal wieder sinnfrei, aber nun WoW mit einzubeziehen ist einfach nur eine Farce.

Zum Glück gibts beim Express ja 'ne nette Facebook Seite zum schimpfen. 

https://www.facebook.com/express.de?sk=wall&filter=1


----------



## meerp (23. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gibt aktuell wohl kaum Politiker, die ähnlich intelligent sind wie Ahmadineschad.



Ich denke Ron Paul würde garantiert dazu "zählen" 

back to topic:

Ich denke es sollte hier im Forum klar sein, dass Spiele keine Superkiller erschaffen.. man braucht halt einen Sündenbock
und irgendetwas muss wohl daran Schuld haben.
Und wenn es nicht die Spiele sind, dann sind es die Texte in den Liedern - doch leider glaubt ein Großteil des Volkes
diesen Schwachsinn.. wobei es ehrlich gesagt wichtigere Themen gibt, denen man den Leuten näher bringen sollte.

In dem Sinne

Habts noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Ryiojin (23. Juli 2011)

Ruft schnell den Tierschutzbund an...

Mein Bruder will Metzger lernen und spielte früher gern Moorhuhn^^
Ist garantiert nur deswegen so seine Entscheidung und nicht weil er für seine Zukunft vorsorgen will....


----------



## Aventhor (23. Juli 2011)

Gestern Abend hieß es noch das die fiesen Islamisten dran schuld waren! Da hat auf N24 n Kerl per Telefon aus Oslo geredet.. bestimmt 15 Minuten und über die Islamisten geschimpft die nach Oslo kommen und da ne super Ausbildung haben und ihr Studium doch so gut abschließen aber im Grunde ja alles Schweine sind wie man an der Bombe sieht.. Es ging die ganze Zeit um radikale Islamisten.. naja dann kommt raus es waren nicht die Islamisten .. was soll man halt machen? Nimmt man die Juden.. aber das würde man schlecht aufnehmen.. ok dann nehmen wir die anderen Bösen.. Zocker!! DA DA DAAAAH!*fiese Musik* Achso warscheinlich hat der Kerl auch noch Musik mit Gitarren gehört.. oder Gesang. ^^ Würd ich auch durchdrehen. Sicher.


----------



## Derulu (23. Juli 2011)

Aventhor schrieb:


> Achso warscheinlich hat der Kerl auch noch Musik mit Gitarren gehört.. oder Gesang. ^^ Würd ich auch durchdrehen. Sicher.



Nein..er hört gerne Techno, Trance aber auch Klassik (laut Bild)

Das mit dem "konservativ christlich" und "antiislamisch" von heute morgen wird plötzlich immer kleiner in den Berichten...kein Wunder, man hat ja jetzt ein neues, etwas weniger wehrhaftes (da zahlenmäßig weniger als z.B. die große Gruppe der Christen und weniger organisiert) und trotzdem kontroverses Feindbild gefunden


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2011)

Ich gehe gern schwimmen, und täglich auf Toilette wann wird die wohl abgeschafft.


----------



## The-Dragon (23. Juli 2011)

Das ist mal wieder so typisch. Ist genauso, wie bei Politikern. Eigentlich keine Ahnung davon haben, nur das was man so hört und dann drüber reden als wäre man Experte.

Die Frage ist doch, was zuerst war. Wobei das eigentlich keine Frage ist, denn die Antwort kennen wir. Der Kerl war einfach ziemlich daneben. Das zocken war da Begleiterscheinung, nicht der Auslöser.
Und das wird in 99,99% aller anderen Fälle genauso sein. Die Computerspiele haben eigentlich nix damit zu tun, aber das ist das, was bei den Leuten eben hängen bleibt. Also berichtet man das so.

Ist doch bei Flugzeugabstürzen genauso. Die werden auch immer groß aufgebauscht, so das die Gesellschaft glaubt, fliegen wäre gefährlich. Dabei verünglücken täglich hunderte Autos, während nur ein Flugzeug
pro Quartal abstürzt, bei hundertausenden von Flügen im gleichen Zeitraum. Und Computerspiele, da zocken Millionen weltweit, aber wenn da mal einer Amok läuft, sind gleich alle gefährlich.


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2011)

"lustig" auch auf Bild.de(oh gott das ich diese Seite mal besuche..) Erst kommt fett der Amoklauf und drunter dann "Beyonce hat die schärsten Kurven im Pop Business"...
Schade das anscheienend viele dieses schund Blatt kaufen.

Wahrscheinlich Blutgeile Idioten die gerne zerfetze Leichen und nackte Titten sehen. >.<


----------



## zoizz (23. Juli 2011)

Die Netzwerk-Accounts sind wohl mehrfach angelegt worden, und auf einem Computer findet man immer ein Programm/Spiel für die Killerfraktion. Ich mein "Welt der Kriegskunst" ist schon reisserisch genug, um den Inhalt (Elfen und Gnome rofl) kümmert sich eh niemand mehr.

Btw, letztens gab es im Bundestag eine Diskussion um die Promille-Grenze von Alkohol während des Autofahrens. Einhellige Meinung der Parteien: Es gibt keine Notwendigkeit, die Promillegrenze auf 0,0 zu setzten. 



*Aber lasst uns alle Computerspiele verbieten!!!!!!!!!!!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weißer (23. Juli 2011)

Irgendwann kommt es noch so weit, dass sie Die Siedler, Solitär oder die Sims dafür verantwortlich machen....

Das regt echt auf. Bei jedem Amoklauf oder ähnlichem ist sofort das erste was geschrieben wird: er hatte das PC-Spiel auf dem Rechner was sowieso jeder hat....
dann muss es daran liegen....
oder oh nein er war in einem Sportschützenklub;....

tschuldigung aber es nervt einfach dass immer computerspiele daran Schuld sind....


Edit: 99% von uns sind total harmlos und würden keiner fliege was zuleide tun (außer in den spielen ab und zu mal ein ork oder so )


----------



## Firun (23. Juli 2011)

Also jetzt gerade in den Nachrichten(TV) haben sie kein Wort darüber Verloren das er irgendwelche PC-Spiele spielte, das Hauptaugenmerk liegt jetzt offensichtlich darauf das er ein Rechtsextremist sei und einfach nur Schlagzeilen machen wollte, deshalb hat er sich auch nicht selbst erschossen, er will wohl das Bad in der Masse genießen.


----------



## Deadwool (23. Juli 2011)

Das passiert wenn man zu lange auf neuen Content warten muss!


----------



## Firun (23. Juli 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Das passiert wenn man zu lange auf neuen Content warten muss!



Schlechter Witz 6 Setzten .


----------



## Killding (23. Juli 2011)

Boha das is das dümmste, es auf WoW zuschieben. Ist genauso wie wenn ein Amokläufer früher gerne Horrorfilme schaute, also alle leute die Horrorfilme schaun, sind Amokläufer..


----------



## Killding (23. Juli 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Das passiert wenn man zu lange auf neuen Content warten muss!



ist schon witzig wenn menschen dabei sterben...


----------



## mopdog (23. Juli 2011)

Oh man da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein ... 

gruß


----------



## Nexus.X (23. Juli 2011)

meerp schrieb:


> Ich denke es sollte hier im Forum klar sein, dass Spiele keine Superkiller erschaffen.. man braucht halt einen Sündenbock
> und irgendetwas muss wohl daran Schuld haben.
> Und wenn es nicht die Spiele sind, dann sind es die Texte in den Liedern - *doch leider glaubt ein Großteil des Volkes
> diesen Schwachsinn*.. wobei es ehrlich gesagt wichtigere Themen gibt, denen man den Leuten näher bringen sollte.


Grade das finde ich persönlich noch trauriger als die ganze Propaganda an sich. Dass viel zu viele Medien und vor allem die meistgelesenen (und meist unseriösesten) schon immer nur geistige Ergüsse absondern - in der sich alle Fakten zurechtgebogen werden - um Aufsehen zu erregen, ist ja leider schon Alltag.
Allerdings haben die meisten Leser nicht mal genug Hirn oder Lust um sich ihre eigene Meinung zu bilden. Lieber wird der Masse nachgeschrien um ein freudiges Haudrauf zu starten, als das ganze mal nüchtern zu betrachten oder sich gescheite Infos zu besorgen.

Fakt is einfach, dass wir in Zeiten der Computertechnik leben, wo eine deutlich überschüssige Anzahl Computer in den Haushalten vorhanden sind und im Normalfall mit irgendwelchen Spielen darauf, einige öfter, andere seltener.
Dass bei Horrormeldungen dann immer die Meistverbreiteten auf den Rechnern auftauchen und trotzdem ständig eine Hexenjagd gestartet wird, sollte jeden logisch denkenden Menschen eigentlich stutzig machen.
Natürlich ist bei derart populären Spielen die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher dass sie vorhanden sind, als bei irgendwelchem 0815 Gedöns. 

Naja, was soll man sich da mitlerweile noch groß drüber ärgern ... Sündenböcke wird es immer geben, zwar fernab jeder Realität, aber solang sie sich nicht wehren können und von den voreingenommenen Konsumenten akzeptiert werden geht es ja als Nachrichten durch.

PS: Ich frag mich wie das früher aussah ... : "Massenmörder wütet durch die Stadt! Verdichteter Kohleofen hat das Abendessen verschmorrt und wurde somit als Frustfaktor und Auslöser der Tat identifiziert." 

PPS: Meiner Meinung nach sollte Propaganda ohne Halt wie es viel zu oft betrieben wird und jetzt wieder der Fall ist, bestraft werden. Pressefreiheit in allen Ehren, aber mit so Aktionen wird ein größerer Keil zwischen die Gesellschaft geschlagen als jedes mögliche Verhalten der Gemeinschaft selbst es tun könnte und sowas sollte Konsequenzen haben. 

Just my opinion ...


----------



## Moi dix Mois (23. Juli 2011)

Soll jetzt nicht witzig oder so dermaßen sein aber ich frage mich auf was sie solche Taten noch schieben wollen? stellt euch mal vor der hätte blos Moorhuhn gespielt-woran lag es dann-an der mangelnden abwechslung des spiels? oder weil man darin das töten lernt? was würden die medien berichten wenn derjenige keinen Pc hätte? wäre dann die musik schuld?-was wäre er würde blos DSDS Kandidaten hören? und wenn der Punkt flach fällt ist es die schlechte kindheit- vernachlässigung von den eltern- mobbing in der schule oder niemand wollte ihn bei der blümchparade der linken/grünen mitlaufen lassen. 

Ich bin es leid mir permanent anhören zu müssen das mein Hobby Amokläufer quasi ausbildet. bin mal gespannt wann der erste aus dem buffedforum amok läuft weil ihm nach 6 jahren spiel nix besseres mehr einfällt.
Wenn Manson und Co nicht mehr als Schuldursache herhalten können wird auf den PC spielen rungehackt. Aber laut medien -hab ich das gefühl- das man als heutiger PCSpieler/Egoshooter/WoWSpieler ehr kritisch beäugt wird als wenn man aus der rechten Szene kommt. Man was könnt ich mich schon wieder über so schlampig recherchiertes Material aufregen.--ohh ich hoffe jetzt liest das BKA nicht mit und verhaftet mich wegen verdachts auf geplanten amoklauf...


----------



## TheGui (23. Juli 2011)

Wieso soll WoW verantwortlich gemacht werden... hat er jemand mit ner Axt oder einem Flammenwerfer umgelegt?

Er hat auch nicht einen abgerichteten Löwen in die Gruppe Jugendlicher chargen lassen oder ist dumm rumgehüpft währen er in die Menge gefeuert hat...

Bah... diese Threads machen mich rasend! Wieso haben immer nur diejenigen was zu sagen die keine Ahnung haben >_<


----------



## Murgul5 (23. Juli 2011)

Klar lag das an WoW2!
Er lief sicher mit einem Zauberstab durch die gegend, rief BÄÄM Feuerball.
Oder ist er doch mit Schwert und Schild durch die gegend gelaufen?

So ein Schwachsinn als wären es Computerspiele. Das ist bestimmt einfach nur Frust aus dem RL oder die Leute sind einfach Krank. Aber ganz sicher keine PC-Spiele!
Und dazu noch schlecht recherchiert mit dem Ego Shooter WoW2. 
Sowas bräuchte echt ne Bußstrafe..


----------



## Nimbe (23. Juli 2011)

Schon komisch er is bekennender Rechter aber man schiebt die Schuld auf WoW. 
_Die norwegische Polizei erklärte am Samstag, der Verdächtige vertrete einen „christlichen Fundamentalismus“. 
Medienberichten zufolge soll er außerdem Kontakte zur rechtsextremen Szene unterhalten haben._

Da is WoW aufn Rechner WoW ist Böse! Hey da ist Brot auf dem Tisch BROT IST BÖSE

Wie war das damals beim Robert S.? Rammstein is Schuld! 
Wie war das damals auf der Columbine High School? Marylyn Manson is Schuld! 

Aber so sind halt die Medien! Immer schnell einen Sündenbock suchen, hauptsache es ist nie das Soziale Umfeld oder das fehlerhafte Staatsystem.



Bin echt gespannt wann die "Experten" von irgendwelchen Hinterwäldler Unis reden, wie gefährlich WoW für die Jugend ist^^

Ich zitier mal den Chinesen aus der Southparkfolge "Make Love, not Warcraft" : >>Wozu unschuldige Spieler umbringen? Im Spiel geht es darum Quests zu erledigen <<



Zum Abschluss aber mein Beileid an die Familien der Opfer.


----------



## White_Sky (23. Juli 2011)

Er hat bestimmt auch Brot gegessen.

Mario ist doch auch ein super brutales Killerspiel. Ich meine, da springt ein Klempner auf die Köpfe seiner Gegner und bricht ihnen das Genick und raubt ihn dann noch aus (die Münzen)! Außerdem frisst er noch Pilze (Fliegenpilze übrigens, nicht das Menschen es noch nachmachen O.o!) und klettert immer durch Rohre in irgentwelche Kanalisationen.

...

So ein Schwachsinn! 



Deadwool schrieb:


> Das passiert wenn man zu lange auf neuen Content warten muss!



http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r44/SouthernCoastie/motivational/tactical_facepalm.jpg


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte ja eine gewisse Grundidee, aber es würde bestimmt wieder falsch (nämlich wie eine Aufforderung) rüberkommen.

Was passiert wohl, wenn Blizzard nun entsprechend die Zeitungen/Portale rügt und eine Gegendarstellung veröffentlicht?

Blizzard würde meiner Meinung nach äußerst gut darstehen, wenn Zeitungen vom Presserat dazu verpflichtet werden, entsprechendes selbst veröffentlichen zu müssen.

Ich denke, mittlerweile muss man zu solchen Schritten greifen, da sonst nur mehr und mehr Falschmeldungen (ohne überprüften) Hintergrund entstehen.

Ich sehe durchaus schlechte Publicity für WoW aufkommen und das wäre teilweise sogar ein Grund für Schadenersatzklagen.

Wäre das übertrieben? Nö, ich denke nicht.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (23. Juli 2011)

Traurig,traurig dieser Bombenanschlag in Oslo und der Anschlag in dem Zeltlager =(

Wär die Bombe nur 1 Stunde früher hochgegangen, hätte ich unter Umständen auch die Folgen miterlebt, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch in Oslo zu Besuch war. Zum Glück habe ich die Stadt schon eine Stunde vorher verlassen müssen. 

Armes Norwegen =(


----------



## Xartoss (23. Juli 2011)

OMG .... 
habe X Jahre Counterstrike Ligamäsig gezoggt .... 2-4h TÄGLICH Trainiert, 3-5 FW/Woche, 2-4 CW/Woche ....
Zogge WoW seit der Open Beta.... 
UND ich habe GianaSisters bis zur Vergasung gezoggt .... 

VERKLAGT MICH .. Ich bin ein Mutmaslicher Massenmörder (oder wie man das schreibt *G*)....

ne ma BTT:
genau wie bei CS kann man NICHT, oder sogar UNMÖGLICH den umgang mit einer Waffe lernen ... 
oder erklährt seit neuesten WoW (Beruf Ingi), wie man auf (Robusten)Stein und Leinenstoff genau Sprengstoff bastelt ??? 

Solche Leute sind meinermeinung einfach nur Krank oder haben eine Kranke Überzeugung (oder Religion)... Jeder normal denkende Mensch kommt nichma auf so einen Gedanken, oder ?? 




PS: WoW-Leutz sind und werden NIE mit ner AK-47 in die Innenstadt gehn und abdrehen ... wenn dann nehmen sie nen 2-Händer *F*G*


----------



## Firun (23. Juli 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Also jetzt gerade in den Nachrichten(TV) haben sie kein Wort darüber Verloren das er irgendwelche PC-Spiele spielte, das Hauptaugenmerk liegt jetzt offensichtlich darauf das er ein Rechtsextremist sei und einfach nur Schlagzeilen machen wollte, deshalb hat er sich auch nicht selbst erschossen, er will wohl das Bad in der Masse genießen.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2011)

Xartoss schrieb:


> (oder wie man das schreibt *G*)....


 
Keine weiteren Fragen, Euer Ehren.


----------



## Valinar (23. Juli 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Das passiert wenn man zu lange auf neuen Content warten muss!



Mir egal wenn ich verwarnt oder gebannt werde aber du bist ein riesen Vollidiot.
Egal obs Ironisch gemeint ist.


Mein Beleid den Opfern und Angehörigen.


----------



## Thoor (23. Juli 2011)

sicherlich ist es lächerlich den amoklauf in verbindung mit wow bringen zu wollen, es ist aber mindestens genau so lächerlich zu behaupten jeder der nur annähernd eine rechte einstellung vertritt ist amokgefährdet, diese gefahr liegt wohl klar bei der gegenseite o_O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Juli 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> diese gefahr liegt wohl klar bei der gegenseite o_O



Ah wo wir gerade bei lächerlichen Behauptungen sind...


----------



## yves1993 (23. Juli 2011)

Ein gutes Beispiel wie scheiße die Medien recherchieren sieht man hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube wir schweifen ab, ich gebe den Thread nicht mehr allzu lange Lebensdauer.
Seltsam das das immer passiert wenn es um Politische Themen geht und dann auf einmal sich zich Leute zu Wort melden, die sonst in diesem Bereich des Forums sehr wenig aktiv sind und in einem Ton schreiben dem man vom Smalltalk Forum so nicht gewöhnt ist.


----------



## Thoor (23. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir schweifen ab, ich gebe den Thread nicht mehr allzu lange Lebensdauer.
> Seltsam das das immer passiert wenn es um Politische Themen geht und dann auf einmal sich zich Leute zu Wort melden, die sonst in diesem Bereich des Forums sehr wenig aktiv sind und in einem Ton schreiben dem man vom Smalltalk Forum so nicht gewöhnt ist.



Nunja, diskutieren wird man wohl ja noch dürfen solange man niemand angreift. Logisch das ich vermehrt im Smalltalk unterwegs bin wenn ich kein MMO mehr spiele oder? 

Es geht auch nicht darum eine politische Richtung zu verteidigen / eine anzugreifen, ich wollte damit mehr sagen wie typisch es ist, gleich nach einem attentat, anschlag, amoklauf oder was auch immer wird gleich ein argument und eine rechtfertigung gesucht, man weiss nichtmal genau was passiert ist aber schon wird geschrien wer und was alles schuld hat.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. Juli 2011)

Tja. Jetzt kann man anfangen alles genauer zu hinterfragen.
Warum greifen Christen Christen an?
Oder war es nur Tarnung und es handelt sich in Wirklichkeit um Attentäter aus der islamistischen Al Qaeda-Richtung?

Ich finde schlimm, dass man nirgends mehr sicher ist. 
Wo soll man hin, man will ja schon nichtmehr in Deutschland bleiben?


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Tja. Jetzt kann man anfangen alles genauer zu hinterfragen.
> Warum greifen Christen Christen an?
> Oder war es nur Tarnung und es handelt sich in Wirklichkeit um Attentäter aus der islamistischen Al Qaeda-Richtung?
> 
> ...



Need Zams Avatar


----------



## SonicTank (23. Juli 2011)

Was treibt einen Menschen dazu, solch ein Massaker anzurichten? Klar, die Medien schreien wieder den üblichen Einheitsbrei: Die achsobösen Computerspiele waren mitschuld.

Ich persönlich hätte im Leben nicht erwartet, dass soetwas in Norwegen passiert. Ich habe Land und Leute mehrmals besucht und immer die Offenheit und Toleranz der Norweger bewundert. Wer weiß, ob jemals ans Licht kommt, was Anders dazu bewogen hat, soviele Leben zu zerstören.

Aber ich schweife ab. WoW hat damit soviel zu tun, wie Wasser ein Feuer entfachen kann.


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Tja. Jetzt kann man anfangen alles genauer zu hinterfragen.
> Warum greifen Christen Christen an?
> Oder war es nur Tarnung und es handelt sich in Wirklichkeit um Attentäter aus der islamistischen Al Qaeda-Richtung?
> 
> ...



Man war und wird nie irgendwo sicher sein.
Die Medien pushen das nur so hoch damit sie mehr Kohle scheffeln und ihnen juckt es nicht das dadurch auch Angst ohne ende geschürt wird.
Amoklauf/Massenmord und mehr gab es schon immer und wird es auch immer geben.

Jetzt ständig Panik zu schieben ändert auch nichts dran.
Dann dürftest du niemals wieder einen gut besuchten Ort besuchen oder in die U-Bahn gehen oder aus deinem Zimmer.

Und Al-Qaeda war das bestimmt nicht die würden sich dazu bekennen.
(Sonst wäre das ja auch sinnlos schließlich wollen Terroristen dieser Art Angst verbreiten)



SonicTank schrieb:


> Was treibt einen Menschen dazu, solch ein Massaker anzurichten? Klar, die Medien schreien wieder den üblichen Einheitsbrei: Die achsobösen Computerspiele waren mitschuld.
> 
> Ich persönlich hätte im Leben nicht erwartet, dass soetwas in Norwegen passiert. Ich habe Land und Leute mehrmals besucht und immer die Offenheit und Toleranz der Norweger bewundert. Wer weiß, ob jemals ans Licht kommt, was Anders dazu bewogen hat, soviele Leben zu zerstören.
> 
> Aber ich schweife ab. WoW hat damit soviel zu tun, wie Wasser ein Feuer entfachen kann.



Weil jeder Norweger ja auch nen Friede Freude Eierkuchen Leben führt. :X


----------



## Chillers (23. Juli 2011)

Weißer schrieb:


> Irgendwann kommt es noch so weit, dass sie Die Siedler, Solitär oder die Sims dafür verantwortlich machen....
> 
> Das regt echt auf. Bei jedem Amoklauf oder ähnlichem ist sofort das erste was geschrieben wird: er hatte das PC-Spiel auf dem Rechner was sowieso jeder hat....
> dann muss es daran liegen....
> ...



Interessant bei der Diskussion hier finde ich, dass sich die meisten Leute mehr darüber aufregen, dass ihr geliebtes Spiel in den Fokus gerät ( das ungerechtfertigt, auch m.M. nach; hier verwechselt man WoW mit Call of Duty: ich erinnere hier an die Flufhafensmission) ohne viel Mitgefühl oder Betroffenheit mit den Opfern oder deren Angehörigen zu zeigen.
Ich habe auch N24 und die ersten Interviews gesehen und fand´es erschreckend abwesend, wie manche Beteiligten sich äußerten...*strange!* mit einem Fastgrinsen im Gesicht.
Da hat man ein Massaker überlebt und ist jetzt froh, was in die Kameras sagen zu dürfen.


----------



## Jordin (23. Juli 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Interessant bei der Diskussion hier finde ich, dass sich die meisten Leute mehr darüber aufregen, dass ihr geliebtes Spiel in den Fokus gerät ( das ungerechtfertigt, auch m.M. nach; hier verwechselt man WoW mit Call of Duty: ich erinnere hier an die Flufhafensmission) ohne viel Mitgefühl oder Betroffenheit mit den Opfern oder deren Angehörigen zu zeigen.



Könnte an der korrekten Etikettierung des Threads liegen (schau mal nach oben), dass die Community über das bestehende Thema schreibt. 
Wenn du dein Mitgefühl oder deine Betroffenheit ausdrücken willst, dann mach doch ein Kondolenzthread auf.


----------



## Chillers (24. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Könnte an der korrekten Etikettierung des Threads liegen (schau mal nach oben), dass die Community über das bestehende Thema schreibt.
> Wenn du dein Mitgefühl oder deine Betroffenheit ausdrücken willst, dann mach doch ein Kondolenzthread auf.



Ich brauche weder ein Formular noch eine Etikette , um ich iwo zu äußern.
Hab´ich jetzt eine Plakette versäumt ?

Das ist kaltschnäuziges Schubladendenken deinerseits.
Wann weinst Du?


----------



## Jester (24. Juli 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ich brauche weder ein Formular noch eine Etikette , um ich iwo zu äußern.
> Hab´ich jetzt eine Plakette versäumt ?
> 
> Das ist kaltschnäuziges Schubladendenken deinerseits.
> Wann weinst Du?



Er hat lediglich den Vorwurf an die Community deinerseits, sich jetzt grad mehr um den Ruf ihres Spiels zu sorgen als um die Opfer und das Leiden, entkraeftet und dich mit dem Hinweis auf den Titel des Threads gebeten, deine Mitleidsbekundungen woanders auszudruecken oder es einfach neutral in diesem Thread zu tun.

Kein Grund ihn jetzt als erkaltet zu beschimpfen.

Um aber doch mal eine Meinung zu vertreten...
Wie sich aus einigen Berichten in den Medien schliessen laesst, hat sich Anders B. sehr intensiv mit diversen Staatstheorien beschaeftigt und sehr intensiv in einschlaegigen Foren diskutiert. Auch hat er z.b. auf seinem Facebookprofil, welches er erst Tage vor der Tat erstellt hat, Hinweise auf eben diese politische Ausrichtung gegeben, welche in besagten Foren vorherrschte.

Er hat also quasi der "Nachwelt" eine Vielzahl von Ansaetzen hinterlassen, die in seinen Augen dazu fuehren sollten, seine Motive nachvollziehen zu koennen, er wollte auf die Missstaende in seinem Land aufmerksam machen. Auch die Tatsache, dass er sich nicht umbrachte laesst mich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass Anders B. eine Diskussion beginnen wollte dafuer allerdings genuegend Aufmerksamkeit von der Welt haben wollte. Und die hat er sich dann durch eben diese Tat verschafft, die er in seinem offentsichtliche kranken Hirn erdacht hat.


----------



## Figetftw! (24. Juli 2011)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Aber ich schweife ab. WoW hat damit soviel zu tun, wie Wasser ein Feuer entfachen kann.



kipp mal Wasser auf Natrium 

Ne aber im Prinzip hast du recht , es ist einfach nur lächerliche hetzerei gegen computerspiele - wie jedesmal


----------



## Figetftw! (24. Juli 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Interessant bei der Diskussion hier finde ich, dass sich die meisten Leute mehr darüber aufregen, dass ihr geliebtes Spiel in den Fokus gerät ( das ungerechtfertigt, auch m.M. nach; hier verwechselt man WoW mit Call of Duty: ich erinnere hier an die Flufhafensmission) ohne viel Mitgefühl oder Betroffenheit mit den Opfern oder deren Angehörigen zu zeigen..



Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin , empfinde ich auch keine Betroffenheit wenn ich an den Anschlage denke. Natürlich ist es schrecklich was passiert ist und ich wünsche soetwas nichteinmal meinem ärgsten Feind, aber Fakt ist es sterben täglich zehntausende von Menschen an Krieg, Hunger, Verbrechen,Unfällen oder eines natürlichen Todes. Diese Menschen stehen nicht im Blickpunkt der Medien deshalb interessiert es die Masse , auf gut deutsch, einen Scheißdreck wie es diesen Menschen und ihren Hinterbliebenden geht.
Warum soll das jetzt anders sein? Weil die Medien mit Chaos und Katastrophen Geld verdienen wollen?


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Juli 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Interessant bei der Diskussion hier finde ich, dass sich die meisten Leute mehr darüber aufregen, dass ihr geliebtes Spiel in den Fokus gerät ( das ungerechtfertigt, auch m.M. nach; hier verwechselt man WoW mit Call of Duty: ich erinnere hier an die Flufhafensmission) ohne viel Mitgefühl oder Betroffenheit mit den Opfern oder deren Angehörigen zu zeigen.



Zum ersten Teil:

Ist doch egal welches Spiel kein Spiel kann einen Menschen zu einem Massenmörder machen.

Und ich könnte jetzt heuchlerich mein Mitgefühl preis geben tu ich aber nicht weil ich es nicht ernst meinen würde.
Menschen sterben täglich da macht das keinen Unterschied.
(jaja bin ein arsch und herzlos)


----------



## Chillers (24. Juli 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin , empfinde ich auch keine Betroffenheit wenn ich an den Anschlage denke. Natürlich ist es schrecklich was passiert ist und ich wünsche soetwas nichteinmal meinem ärgsten Feind, aber Fakt ist es sterben täglich zehntausende von Menschen an Krieg, Hunger, Verbrechen,Unfällen oder eines natürlichen Todes. Diese Menschen stehen nicht im Blickpunkt der Medien deshalb interessiert es die Masse , auf gut deutsch, einen Scheißdreck wie es diesen Menschen und ihren Hinterbliebenden geht.
> Warum soll das jetzt anders sein? Weil die Medien mit Chaos und Katastrophen Geld verdienen wollen?



Du empfindest keine <Betroffenheit> , findest es aber schrecklich, was passiert ist und wünschst dies nicht Deinem ärgsten Feind. 
Sprachakrobatik pur.

Dass sich der Politikjargon so ausbreitet ala' Sauerland hätte ich nicht gedacht. (Sauerland ist der OB von Oberhausen. Loveparade die letzte ist jetzt ein Jahr her, zur Info : da gab´es auch Tote).

Wir lernen dazu und nähern uns wieder dem Primärziel: Nix sehen, nix hören und wer dann quatscht, bist eben Du.

zum Thema/ solange sich in den Profilen immer nachlesen lässt, dass iwelche Amokläufer >WoW< spielen oder gespielt haben, wird eben diese Karte ausgespielt.
WoW ist ein Begriff, der im medienspezififischen Raum bekannt ist, also wiederholbar oder auch Kaugummi.

Dass damit die andere Partei wie Pfeiffer Geld verdient sollte zumindest so klar sein wie das Bewusstsein, ein Spiel zu spielen, welches eben diese kontroversen Diskussionen hervorruft.
Trotzdem hindert mich weder das eine (WoW ist ein Spiel, nur hier falsch eingruppiert in der Analalyse eines Massakers) noch das andere (wo ist Oslo?) daran, eben ein Mitempfinden zu äußern außerhalb von spezifischen Kondolenzforen.
Vergebt mir.


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Juli 2011)

Einen rechtsextremen Terrorakt als aus dem Nichts kommenden "Amoklauf" zu verbrämen würde bei einem islamistisch motiviertem Anschlag auch niemandem einfallen.

 Es mag ja gut sein, daß sich religiös motivierter Terror, ob nun "islamisch-fundamentalistisch" oder "christlich-fundamentalistisch" besser verarbeiten lässt, weil die Distanzierung nicht so schwer fällt.
Dann sollten wir jedoch in Zukunft auch den Beteuerungen gemäßigter Muslime, daß islamistischer Terror die Sache einzelner Wahnsinniger sei, mehr Glauben schenken als bisher.


----------



## Magogan (24. Juli 2011)

HILFE! Meine Mutter spielt Solitär und Tetris! Ich habe jetzt Angst, dass sie in ein Einkaufszentrum läuft und dort mit Bauklötzen und Karten um sich wirft, um so viele Menschen wie möglich zu töten! AAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! Was soll ich tun? Ich mache mir echt Sorgen ...

Also mal im Ernst: Wenn WoW an dem Amoklauf schuld ist, wären auch schon längst Menschen durch Karten und Bauklötzchen getötet worden - und man hätte Solitär und Tetris verbieten müssen ("Killerspiel") ...


----------



## Healor (24. Juli 2011)

Gerade kam nochmal was dazu auf NTV. Eine kurze Aufzählung, was der Attentäter so gemacht hat:

- War im Schützenverein
- War im Besitz von mehreren Waffen
- (das dritte fällt mir gerade nicht mehr ein)
- Spielte gerne Gewaltspiele

Bei dieser Art der Berichterstattung kommt mir jedesmal alles hoch. Dass hier Waffenbesitz, Aggressionen usw gleichgestellt werden mit Shootern oder sogar WoW empfinde ich als absolute Frechheit.

Vor einer Woche habe ich mir einen Vortrag eines Polizisten angehört, der sich auf Gefahren im Internet, Urheberrecht usw spezialisiert hat. Ein paar lustige Aussagen waren war er der Meinung, GTA4 sei ein Egoshooter bzw Killerspiel, wo es darum geht soviele Menschen wie möglich umzubringen, derjenige der am meisten Leute umbringt, gewinnt.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es mag ja gut sein, daß sich religiös motivierter Terror, ob nun "islamisch-fundamentalistisch" oder "christlich-fundamentalistisch" besser verarbeiten lässt, weil die Distanzierung nicht so schwer fällt.
> Dann sollten wir jedoch in Zukunft auch den Beteuerungen gemäßigter Muslime, daß islamistischer Terror die Sache einzelner Wahnsinniger sei, mehr Glauben schenken als bisher.



Schon richtig, allerdings ist es doch irgendwie immer so, dass fundamentalistische Ansichten auf Einzelne oder wenige zu beziehen sind.
Kein Mensch kommt als christlich-fundamentalistisch oder islamistisch-fundamentalistisch auf die Welt. Sowas wird ja erst im Laufe eines Lebens erworben, oder die Leute werden gezwungen zu Selbstmordanschlägen, etc.


----------



## Hhörnchen (24. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mich mal etwas durch diesen Thread gearbeitet und gebe mal meinen Senf dazu.

Klar ist es bedauerlich das Menschen gestorben sind weil ein psychisch labilier Mensch mal wieder Realität und Fantasie nicht auseinanderhalten konnte. Die typischen Gründe sind natürlich auch schnell gefunden. Aber wenn man auf diese Art und Weise urteilt: Hat Schusswaffe, ist Sportschütze und spielt "Gewaltspiele" dann sehe ich mich schon in einigen Monaten auch als Amokläufer.

Jetzt aber mal ernst.

Mit gesundem Menschenverstand und halbwegs guter Erziehung schiesst man nicht auf andere, und wenn dann ist / sollte man sich der Konsequenzen bewusst sein, oder ein entsprechende Notlagesituation vorliegen (Fragt mal einen Polizisten wann er seine Waffe ensetzen darf und was das für ein bürokratischer Akt das ist wenn es mal vorkommt)! Klar ist bestimmt auch das Umfeld zu einem gewissen Teil schuld an solchen Handlungen und einen 100% Schutz gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben. Über die Motive können auch wir nur spekulieren, und selbst Psychologen werden da nicht weiter kommen.

Es gab auch schon vor Jahren, lange bevor die Welt derart Vernetzt war, Amokläufer und Anschläge, aber nun hat man ein Medium gefunden das sich nicht wehrt bzw. wehren kann und dem man ganz leicht die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben kann.
Aber dazu fällt mir gerade ein super Spruch aus einem Film ein: *HACK THE PANET! Hacker dieser Welt vereinigt Euch!* 

Ich frage mich ob nicht mal ein Softwarehersteller, ala Blizzard eine Klage wegen Rufmord einem Staat / Nachrichtenagentur anhängen will. Nur um mal derartigen Nachrichten und offenkundig Vorgefassten Meinungen mal vorzubeuge und dem Medium Internet mal ein Gesicht geben das sagt: Nicht unsere Schuld wenn ihr eure Kinder nicht erziehen könnt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Juli 2011)

Hhörnchen schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob nicht mal ein Softwarehersteller, ala Blizzard eine Klage wegen Rufmord einem Staat / Nachrichtenagentur anhängen will. Nur um mal derartigen Nachrichten und offenkundig Vorgefassten Meinungen mal vorzubeuge und dem Medium Internet mal ein Gesicht geben das sagt: Nicht unsere Schuld wenn ihr eure Kinder nicht erziehen könnt.



Strafrechtlich ist das absolut witzlos, möglich wäre nur wegen Störung der Geschäftsgrundlage o.ä., aber nicht mal das dürfte gegeben sein. Es wird ja nie konkret gesagt, dass nur dieses Spiel jetzt Schuld ist. Wird nur unterschwellig so hingebogen.


----------



## Figetftw! (24. Juli 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Du empfindest keine <Betroffenheit> , findest es aber schrecklich, was passiert ist und wünschst dies nicht Deinem ärgsten Feind.
> Sprachakrobatik pur.
> 
> Dass sich der Politikjargon so ausbreitet ala' Sauerland hätte ich nicht gedacht. (Sauerland ist der OB von Oberhausen. Loveparade die letzte ist jetzt ein Jahr her, zur Info : da gab´es auch Tote).





> Betroffenheit ist ein Gefühl der moralischen Trauer und der mitfühlenden Anteilnahme oder eine ähnliche Emotion, die durch die Aussage einer Person oder durch eine historische oder aktuelle Situation ausgelöst wird


Eben soetwas empfinde ich nicht , weil ich sonst 24/7 vollkommen depressiv und trauernd an irgendwelche Menschen die irgendwo gestorben sind denken müsste.

btw: Sauerland ist der OB von Duisburg



Chillers schrieb:


> Wir lernen dazu und nähern uns wieder dem Primärziel: Nix sehen, nix hören und wer dann quatscht, bist eben Du.


Wieso? Nur weil ich kein Mitgefühl heuchel, für Menschen die ich nie kannte , nie gesehen habe und deren Hinterbliebenden ich auch niemals treffen werde?
Das hat nichts mit Augen verschließen zu tun, sonder es ist einfach eine rationalisierung der Situation an der ich nichts ändern kann und die mich , zum Glück ,nicht betrifft und hoffentlich auch niemals betreffen wird




Chillers schrieb:


> Dass damit die andere Partei wie Pfeiffer Geld verdient sollte zumindest so klar sein wie das Bewusstsein, ein Spiel zu spielen, welches eben diese kontroversen Diskussionen hervorruft.
> Trotzdem hindert mich weder das eine (WoW ist ein Spiel, nur hier falsch eingruppiert in der Analalyse eines Massakers) noch das andere (wo ist Oslo?) daran, eben ein Mitempfinden zu äußern außerhalb von spezifischen Kondolenzforen.
> Vergebt mir.



Es hat dich auch niemand dafür angegriffen das du deine Betroffenheit und dein Mitgefühl geäußert hast, man hat sich lediglich zu deiner Verwunderung geäußert, warum die User hier in diesem Thread nicht ihre Betroffenheit und ihr Mitgefühl in der Form äußern wie du es tust.
Das du dies tust ist aber durchaus legitim und von deinem Standpunkt aus gesehen auch angemessen und wird , wie ich glaube, auch von jedem hier akzeptiert.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juli 2011)

Thema war schon erledigt, vergessen zu aktualisieren D:


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juli 2011)

Der Typ hier nimmts mal sehr sarkastisch und irgendwie auch makaber. Aber berechtigt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEpLh6OeXzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Der Typ hier nimmts mal sehr sarkastisch und irgendwie auch makaber. Aber berechtigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wird hier doch ehh wieder nur ein Flammen Meer entstehen lassen.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Der Typ hier nimmts mal sehr sarkastisch und irgendwie auch makaber. Aber berechtigt.
> 
> [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?...title"]http://www.youtube.c...nel_video_title[/url]



Extrem hart an der Grenze des verkraftbaren diese sarkastische Darstellung!

Aber ich sage ganz unverblümt, dass mir die erfrischende Ehrlichkeit der Aussagen gefällt. 
Wenn auch die Darstellung in Bezug auf Counterstrike das Ganze etwas in die Unsachlichkeit abrücken.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Extrem hart an der Grenze des verkraftbaren diese sarkastische Darstellung!
> 
> Aber ich sage ganz unverblümt, dass mir die erfrischende Ehrlichkeit der Aussagen gefällt.
> Wenn auch die Darstellung in Bezug auf Counterstrike das Ganze etwas in die Unsachlichkeit abrücken.



Die Videos sind auch nicht ernst gemeint bzw. befassen sich ernst damit ist mehr eine eigene Meinung in total übertriebener Form.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die Videos sind auch nicht ernst gemeint bzw. befassen sich ernst damit ist mehr eine eigene Meinung in total übertriebener Form.



Sarkasmus halt, sagte ich ja 

Ist oft natürlich nicht gern gesehen... mich persönlich stört es nicht, finde es wie gesagt eher erfrischend mal sowas zu sehen.
Für die meisten Menschen ist so ein Video wohl aller Warscheinlichkeit nach moralisch absolut verwerflich.


----------



## Jester (24. Juli 2011)

Leider hatte ich mit meiner Einschaetzung recht:
Spiegelartikel zum Manifest 

Er wollte mit seiner Tat lediglich Aufmerksamkeit fuer seine Theorien und seine "Bewegung".


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2011)

Naja, Spiegel halt... Artikel ist nachvollziehbar, aber folgender Satz ist klasse:



> Menschen, die für ein friedliches Zusammenleben aller Völker eintreten, sind in seiner Welt die "Verfechter einer antieuropäischen Hassideologie", einer "demografischen Kriegsführung".



Seltsam, das typische Linken-Bashing im Spiegel hat exakt den gleichen Inhalt.


----------



## Jester (25. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, Spiegel halt... Artikel ist nachvollziehbar, aber folgender Satz ist klasse:
> 
> 
> 
> Seltsam, das typische Linken-Bashing im Spiegel hat exakt den gleichen Inhalt.



Puh, ueber den Spiegel und seine Artikelqualitaet koennten wir wohl nen ganzen Thread fuellen, allerdings nicht diesen hier. 
Ich hocke halt grad in den USA und schau immer mal wieder auf spiegel.de, kurzes Newsupdate in der Muttersprache. Ansonsten bemuehe ich mehr Quellen, nicht nur den Spiegel.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2011)

Naja, immerhin spricht der Spiegel nicht von Amoklauf, sondern im Kern von einem Terrorakt. Was soll es denn anderes sein, wenn man eine eigene "Unabhängigkeitsbewegung" auf den Plan rufen möchte? Interessiert die BILD aber nach wie vor nicht. Nein, der war kein Nazi, kein christlicher Fundamentalist, einfach nur ein kranker Irrer, der zu viel Gewaltspiele gezockt (oder Rüben angebaut?) hat. Ich halte den Kerl dagegen für ziemlich intelligent. Es gehört viel dazu, fast 10 Jahre lang ein Attentat generalstabsmäßig zu planen und unentdeckt zu bleiben.


----------



## Ernst Haft (25. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich halte den Kerl dagegen für ziemlich intelligent. Es gehört viel dazu, fast 10 Jahre lang ein Attentat generalstabsmäßig zu planen und unentdeckt zu bleiben.



Ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Es ist im Gegenteil ziemlich schwierig, solche Einzelgänger mit Sendungsauftrag, die nicht allzu auffällig in Erscheinung treten, zu entdecken.

Es ist nun mal so: Da ist ein Irrer, der glaubt, er habe einen Sendungsauftrag; ferner möchte er Aufmerksamkeit (das eigentliche Motiv). Mehr ist an diesem Kerl nicht dran; dem gehört kein Forum gegeben. 

Jemanden zu "bewundern", weil er über 90 zum größten Teil sehr junge Menschen umbringt, um auf seine "Ideologie" aufmerksam zu machen, ist völlig daneben; dem Kerl gebührt keinerlei Aufmerksamkeit! Interessant ist einzig und alleine die Erkenntnis, die Psychiater und Kriminalisten aus diesem Fall gewinnen, um Möglichkeiten zu entwickeln, solche Leute ausfindig zu machen (im Prinzip leider unmöglich). 

Mich stört es, welche Aufmerksamkeit der Kerl durch die Medien und sensationsgeiles Publikum mal wieder bekommt. Gerade diese Aufmerksamkeit ist es, die Nachahmungen wahrscheinlich machen, weil auch andere arme Irre meinen, sie könnten mit solchen Taten ihrer erbärmlichen Existenz einen "Sinn" verleihen.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Es ist im Gegenteil ziemlich schwierig, solche Einzelgänger mit Sendungsauftrag, die nicht allzu auffällig in Erscheinung treten, zu entdecken.
> 
> Es ist nun mal so: Da ist ein Irrer, der glaubt, er habe einen Sendungsauftrag; ferner möchte er Aufmerksamkeit (das eigentliche Motiv). Mehr ist an diesem Kerl nicht dran; dem gehört kein Forum gegeben.
> 
> ...



Naja, ist es denn "Bewunderung", wenn Ceiwyn sagt, dass er ihn für intelligent hält?
Das denke ich weniger. Das ist ja eine völlig wertfreie Aussage. Ich glaube ebenfalls, dass der Typ alles andere als dumm ist, vielleicht aus politischer Sicht engstirnig, naiv, oder was auch immer. Aber es setzt schon einiges an Intelligenz voraus, solche Anschläge zu planen, wie Ceiwyn bereits sagte. Dass so ein Einzeltäter in der Masse schwierig zu stellen ist, kommt ihm natürlich zugute.

Und das mit der Aufmerksamkeit lässt sich bei so einer Tat schlecht vermeiden. Das ist ja fast schon eine selbstverständliche Reaktion die da passiert, wenn er Aufmerksamkeit für seine Taten bekommt. Natürlich könnten ihn alle ignorieren, allen voran die Medien, das wird aber keiner tun, weil es eben die Medien beherrscht.

Er bekommt leider so, was er sich vermutlich gewünscht hat. Ich bin aber der Überzeugung, dass sich das unmöglich verhindern lässt.


----------



## Manaori (25. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich denke, das ist sowas wie Genie und Wahnsinn. Es gehört, denke ich, ein gewisses Maß an Intelligenz dazu, so eine Tat zu planen, durchzuführen. Dafür zu sorgen, dass man, wie Konov sagt, genau bekommt, was man will. Sich ein Ziel zu setzen und es zu erreichen. Bewundernswert ist die Tat nicht, definitiv nicht. Aber auch, wenn jemand schlimmes getan hat, ist er nicht automatisch dumm. DIe meisten Soziopathen sind hochintelligente Persönlichkeiten - nur sind ihre Moral und ihre Wertvorstellungen vollkommen anders als die "normaler" Personen. Er mag ein Irrer sein, er mag engstirnig sein, er mag grausam sein, er mag eine Moral haben, die wir nicht verstehen. Aber das macht ihn nicht dumm. Wenn er dumm wäre, wäre er nicht so weit gekommen. 


Ich möchte hier nochmal betonen (nur zur Vorsicht) dass ich diese Tat oder diese Person in keinster Weise bewundere. Allerdings finde ich es falsch, jemanden als dumm oder unintelligent zu bezeichnen, wenn das schlichtweg nicht der Fall ist. Leider ist es auch (ich spreche hier aus der Erinnerung, b itte korrigiert mich sollte ich mich falsch erinnern) dass viele Serienkiller hochintelligente Personen waren oder sind. Aber Intelligenz macht einen nicht automatisch zu einem guten Menschen und Dummheit nicht automatisch zu einem bösen.


----------



## Ernst Haft (25. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, ist es denn "Bewunderung", wenn Ceiwyn sagt, dass er ihn für intelligent hält?



Das könnte man aus einer Formulierung wie "gehört schon viel dazu" durchaus entnehmen, ja. Um jedoch nicht allzu viel zu unterstellen, habe ich in meiner Antwort bereits das Wort "Bewunderung" in Anführungszeichen gepackt.

Und nein: Dazu "gehört nicht viel". Es ist nun mal verdammt schwierig, solche Menschen aufzuspüren, solange nicht der Zufall ins Spiel kommt, wenn sie nicht allzu auffällig werden. 

Glücklicherweise sind Menschen mit einer dermaßen verschobenen Realitätswahrnehmung mit gleichzeitigem Hang zum Mord in Verbindung mit absoluter Entschlossenheit eher selten oder werden vorzeitig entdeckt.


----------



## Fipsin (25. Juli 2011)

Xartoss schrieb:


> genau wie bei CS kann man NICHT, oder sogar UNMÖGLICH den umgang mit einer Waffe lernen ...
> oder erklährt seit neuesten WoW (Beruf Ingi), wie man auf (Robusten)Stein und Leinenstoff genau Sprengstoff bastelt ???



Bei den meisten hört der Umgang schon auf wenn die Waffe gesichert ist <.<
Und Computerspiel ist wohl etwas anderes als jetzt ein echtes Feuergefecht...
Ich Spiele selbst Airsoft (Ok ist jetzt auch nicht realistisch) und dort fühlt sich ein Kugelhagel
doch komplet anders an als jetzt bei ZS (Ich red nicht übers getroffen werden).

Das Schlimmste Kommentar das ich bis jetzt gehört hab war von N.TV:
Sie Zeigen Zenen aus CoD:MW2
"So muss es sich für Anders Behring angefüllt haben"
.....WTF?

Also gut...dan aute ich mich mal als nächsten Amokläufer.
Ich erfülle alle Kreterien die ein Amokläufer in den Augen der Geselschaft verkörpert:
"Ich Spiele Computerspiele, sogar Killerspiele"
"Ich habe etwas gegen Gruppierungen"
"Ich esse Brot"
"Ich spiele Airsoft"
"Ich mag Explosionen"


----------



## Fordtaurus (25. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,

ein wirklich sehr sehr schwieriges Thema, ohne gleich mit seiner Meinung anzuecken. Ich finde ein jeder Akt der 
(menschliches) Leben so verachtet wie der jetzt mal wieder, traurigerweise, passierte in Norwegen, ist mit der vollen härte des Gesetzes zu bestrafen. 

Ob derjenige nun Rübenzüchter und Pc-spiele Spieler ist oder eventuell Politiker und Vorstandsvorsitzender, Kindergärtner und Briefmarkensammler, Schüler und "Sportschütze", bla bla bla, die Liste ließe sich endlos weiterführen. Die Frage, die man sich stellen muss ist doch diejenige, wie es passieren kann, dass in einer
so "zivilisierten" und "sozialen" Gesellschaft Menschen überhaupt auf solche perfieden Ideen kommen und sie dann auch noch umsetzen (können). 

Es liegt warscheinlich an der Freiheit!!! 

Jeder kann, darf und muss seine eigene Meinung haben dürfen. Doch Meinung ist jetzt nicht gleichzusetzen mit Handlung.... . Wenn ich der Meinung bin, das mindestens die hälfte aller Blogger und Poster im Internet sich gehacktstückt legen sollten und das am besten auch noch doppelt, darf ich dabei aber doch nicht nachhelfen (fieses Grinsen und Messerschleif)... . Das Menschen nicht unfehlbar sind, sollte man ihnen trotzdem doch nachsehen (soviel zum Thema WoW2 oder "Killerspiel/Egoshooter WoW).

Mein Beileid allen, die einen geliebten Menschen bei solch einer Tat verloren haben 
(und das ist nicht gehäuchelt). Es ist doch bloss so, dass wir in ca 5-6 Tagen den ganzen Kram schon wieder vergessen/verdrängt haben, weil wir durch die Medien mit soooooooooo viel neuen "erschreckenden" Nachrichten zugebombt wurden, dass wir erst wieder am 22.07.2012 uns kurz an diesen Scheiss der dort in Norwegen passiert ist erinnern werden. Bis dahin werden höchstwarscheinlich noch hunderte Menschen bei Terrorakten ums Leben kommen, welches wir auf Grund des medialen Overinputs eh wieder schnell vergessen/verdrängt haben werden....


Just my 52 Cent und 

So long Ford


----------



## Bluescreen07 (25. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, immerhin spricht der Spiegel nicht von Amoklauf, sondern im Kern von einem Terrorakt.


Für einen Amoklauf fehlt die Selbsttötung, damit sind die Bedingungen für ein Ranking in der "Top 50 Killing Sprees" nicht erfüllt.


----------



## Ernst Haft (25. Juli 2011)

Wie's aussieht, kann man "die Verbindung zu WoW" aus dem Thread-Titel streichen:

_"Using social taboos is an extremely effective method from preventing people who know you well from digging too much or ask too many questions about your activities that weekend or that year. It is also an extremely effective method for manipulating them into protecting your cover.

Long term covers:

· Say you play WoW (World of Warcraft) or another MMO and have developed an addiction for it. Say that are going to play hardcore for the rest of the year and it is no point trying to convince you otherwise. Inform them that you will be busy doing that in the future etc. Tell them that you are ashamed of it and you don’t want to talk any more about it. Make them swear to not tell anyone! (you just effectively prevented any more questions from that person AND made the individual assist you in protecting your cover from everyone else)"_

Sich als "süchtiger WoW-Spieler" zu bezeichnen ist also nur dafür da, Leute davon abzuhalten, zu viele Fragen nach der Freizeit zu stellen. So behauptet es dieser Irre in seinem menschenverachtenden und absolut wirren "Manifest", das nicht mal einer Diskussion würdig ist.


----------



## Rolandos (25. Juli 2011)

Also ganz von der Hand zuweisen, das Killerspiele Agressionen auslösen, ist es nicht. 
Und WOW ist ein Killerspiel. Quest 1 kille 20 davon, Quest 2 kille 30 davon.
Und wenn man mal einen Raid mitmacht und im TS hört, wie so mancher Spieler ausrastet, weil der Bos nicht sofort gefallen ist, da die blöden DD's nicht nicht Quadrilliarden DPS machen, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, das Spiele wie WOW und auch andere MMO's, eine Mitschuld an solchen ausrastern haben. 
Ist natürlich selten der Fall, aber es fällt auf alle zurück


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

> Dass viel zu viele Medien und vor allem die meistgelesenen (und meist unseriösesten) schon immer nur geistige Ergüsse absondern - in der sich alle Fakten zurechtgebogen werden - um Aufsehen zu erregen, ist ja leider schon Alltag.



Das erinnert mich wiedermal an den Wahrheitsgehalt von:
*"Ferengi* *Erwerbsregel 190:* *Höre alles*, *glaube nichts*."
...an dem sich viele Menschen mal ein Beispiel nehmen sollten.

Stelle "alles" stets solange "komplett" in Frage, bis du die Beweise "selbst" eingesehen und "Bewertet" hast.
und: Argumentiere stets aus der perspektive der Opposition, um die Überzeugungen deiner Gesprächspartner auf die Probe zu stellen, und sie aus der Reserve zu locken; Dies Garantiert Objektivität. 

Nunja wie auch immer... 

...bis auf kleine Andeutungen bezüglich seines Privatlebens in diversen Propaganda-Blättern,
(Hülsenfruchtbauer, Facebook, das ein oder andere PC Spiel, etc.) lässt sich aus den "echten" Beweisen,
schonmal eindeutig schließen, dass kein Politiker der noch ganz bei Trost ist, auch nur versuchen wird, diese Geschichte
für die betroffenen Bürger auf ein Pseudo-Verbot irgendwelcher Spiele zu fokussieren,
nur um es dann nach einigen Monaten sowieso im Sand versickern zu lassen, 
wenn die Blicke der Menschen sich im laufe der Zeit von dieser Tat wieder entfernen, und entsprechende Amtsinhaber
nichtmehr im Zugzwang ihrer Wählerstimmen sind.

Ich bin zwar erst auf seite 4 von seinem "achso-tollen" Buch, jedoch sind mir beim "überfliegen" schon Stellen aufgefallen,
die ganz klar "Kampfstrategien" und dergleichen darstellen.

Ich Zitiere mal einen kleinen Abschnitt der verdeutlicht, worauf ich mich Beispielsweise beziehe:

*3.51 Defence and Attack Methods - Field Strategies*
_In conventional warfare, combat is generally at a distance with long-range weapons. In
unconventional warfare, in which urban guerrilla warfare is included, combat is at short
range and often very close. To prevent his own death, the urban guerrilla must shoot
first, and he cannot hesitate when he has a shot. He cannot waste his ammunition
because he does not possess large amounts, and so he must conserve it. Nor can he
replace his ammunition quickly, since he is not a part of a team in which each Justiciar
Knight has to be able to look after himself. The urban guerrilla can lose no time, and thus
has to be able to shoot immediately.
When face-to-face with the enemy, he must always be moving from one position to
another, since to stay in one place makes him a fixed target and, as such, very
vulnerable.
Guerrilla warfare means that the fighters must choose their targets wisely, fight on their
own terms, and know when to retreat. A Knights Templar must learn to deceive the
enemy as well as know when to use the important tactic of shock value.
The Justiciar Knight must be prepared to move fast and think fast. He must be alert,
physically fit and not dependent on alcohol or other impairing substances.
Ephedrine+caffeing combination (Stack) and similar substances however will sharpen
your senses and will without a doubt prove to be valuable during any operation.
We will simulate and discuss a few "anti police force" and "anti strike force" strategies.
In urban areas with city blocks or similar terrain the basic police force strategy will be to
attempt to flank you on two sides and pin you to one location. This basic strategy is an
attempt for them to gain ENOUGH time so that the professional strike force can get to
the location. As soon as the professional strike force get there they will attempt to deploy
"strike force snipers". If this is the case it will be extremely dangerous and a strategic
retreat will be very difficult. Getting "pinned down" must be avoided at all costs by
following the pre-defined time frame. You will have to move quickly and deal with the
first police officers on site in an aggressive and efficient manner, then move on.
You are flanked between the two exits of a city block
If they against all odds succeed with a classical flanking manoeuvre this is the
appropriate way to act:
By flanking you on both sides they have been forced to split their strike force (or normal
police patrol). Pay careful attention to the difference between an actual strike force agent
(SFA) and a regular police officer (RPO). You should be able to tell the difference prior to
operation. You want to break out where the resistance is weak. You have a few seconds
to evaluate this by observing both flanks.

Let's simulate a potential scenario:
O = car
i= agent
*-------------------------------------------------------
iiO . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Oi
 SFA x 3 . . . [You] --> --> --> . . . RPO x 3
iO . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Oii
 -------------------------------------------------------*

_Wer sowas erstellt (ohne jetzt ein Spielleiter eines Rollenspiels wie Shadowrun zu sein)_,
_dessen Beweggründe sind definitiv keine "Gewaltausbrüche" eines Postpubertären 32 Jährigen_
_Counterstrike-Progamers, sondern eines Terroristen, der sich eher mit einer 1 Mann RAF beschreiben lässt._

_Selbstverständlich Verurteile ich solch eine Tat natürlich, wie jeder andere vernunftbegabte Mensch auch,
in der selben Form wie ich jedwede Form von Gewalt, Mord (und sogar den Tod ansich) verachte.

Was unterm Strich bleibt, ist wiedermal ein Psychopath, der mit dem "Lauf der Dinge" unzufrieden ist,
und der wohl aus Frust seiner eigenen Ohnmacht gegenüber der "falschen Politik" die er so sehr verachtet, 
und dem vorenthalten von Gehör, was er sich wohl wünschte aber nicht bekam, in seinem Haß diese Bluttat anrichtete,
um sich das notwendige Gehör zu erzwingen.

Demnach sollte er unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit sein Äquevalent von 94x Lebenslänglich bekommen,
und ohne jedwede weitere Berichterstattung, Sondersendung, oder andere Aufmerksamkeit Seitens Medien und Politik
ins Gefängnis einfahren.

Jedesmal wenn irgendetwas über Ihn oder seine Tat erwähnt wird, erreicht er genau das was er will; Aufmerksamkeit.
Und die darf er nichtmehr bekommen.

Noch schlimmer ist aber die einseitgie Berichterstattung unserer korrumpierten Zeitungen und Fernsehsender,
die das ganze noch mit "Anti-Täter-Terminlologie" zusätzlich würzen. Eine Emotionslose nebensächliche Berichterstattung wäre das,
was er am wenigsten will, und damit genau das, was passieren sollte, damit Niemand von seinem "Kreuzritter-der-Zukunft-Geschwafel" inspiriert werden könnte, da sich bei seinen 1500 Seiten bestimmt einige Punkte befinden, mit denen er sogar Recht haben könnte.
_
_


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Es ist im Gegenteil ziemlich schwierig, solche Einzelgänger mit Sendungsauftrag, die nicht allzu auffällig in Erscheinung treten, zu entdecken.
> 
> Es ist nun mal so: Da ist ein Irrer, der glaubt, er habe einen Sendungsauftrag; ferner möchte er Aufmerksamkeit (das eigentliche Motiv). Mehr ist an diesem Kerl nicht dran; dem gehört kein Forum gegeben.
> 
> ...



Ziemlich interessant, wie du meinen Post interpretiert hast. Auf der anderen Seite war mir ziemlich klar, dass einige Leute das schlichte Feststellen von Intelligenz gleichsetzen mit Bewunderung und Fanboy-Tum.


----------



## xsynasto (25. Juli 2011)

Es ist doch immer dasselbe....
Ich rege mich schon garnicht mehr darüber auf...
Meine soziales Umfeld mag mich, obwohl ich Killerspiele und WoW spiele und behandeln mich normal. Zudem bin ich relativ glücklich und zufrieden mit meinem Leben. Ja ich sage bewusst "relativ", weil es halt immer Sachen gibt, die ned so toll sind, mit denen ich aber leben kann!!

Die Medien wollen einfach nur Einschaltquoten!
Mal ganz ehrlich:
Spannendes (und gefährliches) Halbwissen sind nunmal spannender, als eine seriöse und gründliche Berichterstattung!

"Das killerspielespielende Monster" oder "der sozial inkompetente, einsame übergewichtige (etc.) Student/Schüler/Nerd/Freak/etc".

Lest euch diese beiden Beschreibungen durch und sagt mir was interessanter klingt!


Diese ganzen Diskussionen bringen eh nichts.
Nach jedem Amoklauf kommt eine schlechte Berichterstattung über WOCHEN und eine elendig langweillige und sinnlose Diskussion der Politiker, die zu keinem Schluss kommt.
Wenn wir ernsthaft an dieses Thema herangehen wollten, dann müssten wir soviele Sachen verbieten, dass ein Großteil der Fernsehsender, Radiosender, Internetseiten, Werbeplakate und was es nicht noch alles gibt gesperrt bzw. gelöscht werden.

Und zum Abschluss noch eine letzte Frage, die bitte ehrlich beantwortet werden soll:

Wäre es nicht eine langweillige Welt, wenn wir keinen Mord & Todschlag, Angst, Hass, Titten & den Wetterbericht hätten? 

Ich denke dieser Song trifft meine Einstellung ziemlich gut :
Mein Link
MfG xsynasto

Edit: Ich hoffe die Ironie ist oft genug deutlich geworden.


----------



## Kurator (25. Juli 2011)

Was mich hier ein bisschen stört an der ganzen Diskussion ist, wie das Wort Fundamentalismus benutzt wird. Dies mag wohl aber auch daran liegen, dass sich die Wortbedeutung in den Jahren sehr gewandelt hat. Was ist denn ein "christlicher- Frundamentalist"? Oder auch Fundamentalist im allgemeinen? Heute dient das Wort wohl eher dazu, dass es dazu gebraucht wird um ein Feindbild aufzubauen. Die Schwierigkeit ist, sobald jemand einmal damit etikettiert wurde, ist der Vorwurf, ob berechtigt oder nicht, kaum noch aus der Welt zu schaffen. Ähnlich wie bei einem Lehrer, welcher einmal als Pädophiler gebrandmarkt wird, obwohl er nichts getan oder auch gedacht hat. Der Vorwurf bleibt bestehen und häng künftig wie ein Damokleschwert über einem, bereit beim kleinsten Fehltritt einem zu erstechen.
Durch den kaum differenzierten Gebrauch dieses Wortes werden jedoch Menschen miteinander in einen Topf geworfen, welche überhaupt nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Für diejenigen, welche sich gerne einmal auf etwas höhrem Niveau mit dem Thema auseinander setzen wollen, kann ich die beiden nachfolgenden Links sehr empfehlen.

Gute Definition von Schirrmacher

Fundamentalismus: Wenn Religion zur Gefahr wird

Liebe Grüsse

Kurator


----------



## Slayed (25. Juli 2011)

Blumator schrieb:


> das sowas überhaupt erlaubt ist...
> ich meine schlecht recherchierte Meldungen veröffentlichen... schaut da keiner vorher drüber und überprüft das?!
> 
> grausam...
> ...



Öööhm, *kurz Youtube link rauskram* 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9JRm3iQQak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jaja, die deutsche Presse 
Ich geh nu in WoW meinen Heckenschützen Spielen um Wahllos Zivilisten zu töten ._.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Also gut...dan aute ich mich mal als nächsten Amokläufer.
> Ich erfülle alle Kreterien die ein Amokläufer in den Augen der Geselschaft verkörpert:
> "Ich Spiele Computerspiele, sogar Killerspiele"
> "Ich habe etwas gegen Gruppierungen"
> ...



Sehr schön 
 Könnte auch auf mich zutreffen... willkommen in der Schublade.

 Wobei ich kein Airsoft spiele. Und naja Explosionen mag doch jeder 




Rolandos schrieb:


> Also ganz von der Hand zuweisen, das Killerspiele Agressionen auslösen, ist es nicht.
> Und WOW ist ein Killerspiel. Quest 1 kille 20 davon, Quest 2 kille 30 davon.
> Und wenn man mal einen Raid mitmacht und im TS hört, wie so mancher Spieler ausrastet, weil der Bos nicht sofort gefallen ist, da die blöden DD's nicht nicht Quadrilliarden DPS machen, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, das Spiele wie WOW und auch andere MMO's, eine Mitschuld an solchen ausrastern haben.
> Ist natürlich selten der Fall, aber es fällt auf alle zurück



Das ist doch lächerlich.
Was ist ein Killerspiel? Ein Spiel in dem das Wort im Namen den Inhalt definiert, man also etwas oder jemanden "killt"? Dann ist wirklich jedes Spiel ein Killerspiel, wenn es nicht gerade "the Sims" heißt.

Und wie definierst du Ausraster? Man kann doch einen Ausraster wegen einem verlorenen Raid nicht mit der Brutalität eines Massakers vergleichen.


----------



## Manaori (25. Juli 2011)

Man sollte hier erwähnen.. und das vergessen viele. 

Jemand, der einen Amoklauf oder einen Terrorakt plant, der, um es lapidar zu sagen, tickt nicht ganz normal. Die meisten Amokläufer - ich kann hier auf Columbine verweisen, da hatte ich mich mal ein bisschen informiert - , wenn nicht eher alle hatten psychische Probleme, von Depressionen angefangen bis hin zu Persönlichkeitsstörungen, Paranoia (Manson? WObei der ein Streitfall ist), maligner Narzissmus, Soziopathie... und sicherlich noch mehr. Jemand, der insofern "anders" ist, hat keinen Zugang zur normalen Gesellschaft. Was sich gerade bei Schülern noch zusätzlich auswirkt. Wer unter Jugendlichen anders ist, hat mit MObbing etc zu rechnen. Wenn es sich dann eh shcon um eine labile Psyche handelt, werden die meisten sich irgendwo Zuflucht suchen. Heutzutage bieten da Spiele eben eine gute Möglichkeit. Das Spiel ist also eine der Folgeerscheinungen, nicht aber die Ursache.

Ähnlich ist es denke ich auch bei sogenannten "Killerspielen". Man reagiert sich ab. Man lenkt sich ab. Und wer irgendwann beginnt, davon zu fantasieren, das in wirklichkeit zu tun.. oder es sogar tut... der hatte vorher schon ein Problem und brauchte nicht die Spiele, um draufzukommen, dass er ja mal mit dem Jagdgewehr in die Schule marschieren könnte.


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

> Die meisten Amokläufer - ich kann hier auf Columbine verweisen, da hatte ich mich mal ein bisschen informiert - , wenn nicht eher alle hatten psychische Probleme, von Depressionen angefangen bis hin zu Persönlichkeitsstörungen, Paranoia (Manson? WObei der ein Streitfall ist), maligner Narzissmus, Soziopathie...



Genaugenommen ist es in der Psychologie schon lange nichts neues mehr, dass Menschen die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe zu kompensieren versuchen (durch Hänselei usw.), zu Gewaltphantasien neigen, und sich eine Art "God-Komplex" bei diesen Leuten einstellt.

(Aus einem "..warum hassen mich alle" wird irgendwann ein "eigentlich hasse ich ja alle, und die werden schon noch sehen, blah blah, weil ich bin ja blahblah... etc.). 

nunja...
Das einzige wirkliche "Killerspiel" was es gibt, ist der Amoklauf auf einer Insel. 
Aber wieso reden wir noch immer über Killerspiele, wenn doch seine Beweggründe
nichts damit zu tun haben.

Ich spiele auch Counterstrike, aber ich verfasse kein 1500 Seiten Manuskript, um meine "Jagd"
zu legitimieren.

Bekommt doch endlich dieses "Gamer = Amokläufer" und generell das Wort "Killerspiele" aus dem Kopf!
Dieser Begriff wurde überhaupt erst von geistig Minderbemittelten (traurig, aber leider korrekt) Politikern eingeführt,
bei dem stümperhaften und bemitleidenswerten Versuch, einen einfachen und schnellen Sündenbock der Amokläufe
für die breite Masse an (sorry für die folgende Wortwahl, aber "zurückgebliebenen") Menschen zu Präsentieren,
der sich ganz bequem "bestrafen" und "verbieten" lässt.
Wobei diesen Politikern im Endeffekt sogar völlig egal war, ob es nun Verboten wird, oder nicht,
sondern lediglich das es solange Wellen schlägt und der Begriff solange mit dem Amoklauf identifiziert wird,
wie besagte Situation in der Gesellschaft beachtet wird.

Kaum hörte die öffentliche Empörung über den einen oder anderen Schulamoklauf auf, prompt ebbte auch das 
komplette politische Projekt "Killerspiele und Wählerbesänftigung" auf, relevant zu sein.

Wenn ich es dreist formulieren soll, haben die Politiker einfach der zähnefletschenden Masse von "Wölfen"
solange Steaks hingeschmissen, bis endlich Ruhe war, und man sich wieder auf Spendenrekorde für Griechenland konzentrieren konnte.

Also ich bitte noch einmal darum, das wir das Wort "Killerspiele" nicht mehr benutzen, und es denen zurückgeben, die den Mist in ihrer Unwissenheit überhaupt erst eingeführt haben. Ich bin es Leid, das unsere Hobbys, (oder Teile davon) selbst aus eigenen Reihen schlechtgeredet werden, weil vor ein paar Jahren, ein Abweichler sich der Unterdrückung und Hänselei seiner andersstämmigen Klassenkameraden in einem Befreiungsschlag durch Macht- und Gewaltdemonstration zu erwehren erhoffte.

Da wir numal viel zu sehr und viel zu lange schon "Multikulti" sind, um Fragen über fehlerhafte Integrationspolitik noch Diskutieren zu können,
ohne das es größere Wellen schlagen würde, als unsere Politiker verarbeiten könnten, bleibt Ihnen nunmal keine andere Option mehr übrig.
Die selbe Situation kommt auch im aktuellen Fall wieder zum tragen, und wird aus den selben Gründen (inkl. Imitationsgefahr) genauso angegangen wie in all den Fällen zuvor auch (oder in ähnlich banaler Art und Weise). Und wenn man einem Hund schon einen alten vergammelten Knochen hinwirft, sollte er Stolz genug sein, sich dafür nichtmal mehr zu bewegen, sondern ihn schlicht zu ignorieren.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Juli 2011)

Hmm, irgendwie ist mir die Diskussion hier zu einseitig und wieder nur auf Spiele bezogen.
Solche Diskussions-Topics hatten wir hier schon zu genüge und wir wissen ja, wie die Threads endeten.

Ich habe nur 2 Reportagen zu dem schrecklichen Taten gesehen, allerdings nicht auf "Tratsch & Klatsch-Sendern".
Und da gab es keinen Bezug zu irgendwelchen PC Spielen.

In meinen Augen bringt die Diskussion hier auch wenig.
Wie wollen wir was ergründen/erklären, wo sich selbst teilweise "selbsternannte" Wissenschaftler & Psychologen die Köpfe zerbrechen.
Die Psyche des Menschen ist nunmal das Komplizierteste, was es gibt.

Sicherlich sollte sich jeder stets fragen, inwiefern eine Spiel (egal welches) mit der eigenen Realtität verbunden ist -
wie stark es das Leben beeinflusst.
Aber gleich zu sagen, die Handlung eines Spieles macht mich zum Täter, halte ich für sehr fraglich.
Dennoch ist Vorsicht mit so manch Konsumiertem geboten.
Nicht jeder kann das alles trennen.

Für diese Taten kann es so viele Ursachen und Beweggründe geben.
Evtl. kam bei der Planung alles zusammen - wissen weiß das nur der Täter.

Und bei gewissen Medien wird die Bevölkerung imo doch ganz bewußt mit Infos gefüttert, um so Schubladendenken noch zu fördern -
und somit Abneigungen gegen gewisse Gruppierungen zu schüren.

Schlimm ist, was passiert ist - fast genauso ist es schlimm, was derzeit noch daraus gemacht wird ... 

greetz


----------



## Firun (25. Juli 2011)

Also in den TV Nachrichten(N-24-ARD) die ich gestern und heute gesehen habe wurde nicht das geringste von Video/PC-spielen mit dem Terrorakt im Zusammenhang gesagt, manche von euch steigern sich hier aus mir unbekannten gründen in eine Anti-Gamer Kampagne die es gar nicht gibt.

Und wenn jemand sagt das der Typ Intelligent ist hat er in meinen Augen auch recht, denn ein voll-honk  hätte so eine Planung über so lange zeit nicht auf die reihe gebracht, also ein bisschen was muss er schon in seinem Oberstübchen haben, es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Genie und Wahnsinn liegen oft nah bei einander" .


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Man sollte hier erwähnen.. und das vergessen viele.
> 
> Jemand, der einen Amoklauf oder einen Terrorakt plant, der, um es lapidar zu sagen, tickt nicht ganz normal. Die meisten Amokläufer - ich kann hier auf Columbine verweisen, da hatte ich mich mal ein bisschen informiert - , wenn nicht eher alle hatten psychische Probleme, von Depressionen angefangen bis hin zu Persönlichkeitsstörungen, Paranoia (Manson? WObei der ein Streitfall ist), maligner Narzissmus, Soziopathie... und sicherlich noch mehr. Jemand, der insofern "anders" ist, hat keinen Zugang zur normalen Gesellschaft. Was sich gerade bei Schülern noch zusätzlich auswirkt. Wer unter Jugendlichen anders ist, hat mit MObbing etc zu rechnen. Wenn es sich dann eh shcon um eine labile Psyche handelt, werden die meisten sich irgendwo Zuflucht suchen. Heutzutage bieten da Spiele eben eine gute Möglichkeit. Das Spiel ist also eine der Folgeerscheinungen, nicht aber die Ursache.
> 
> Ähnlich ist es denke ich auch bei sogenannten "Killerspielen". Man reagiert sich ab. Man lenkt sich ab. Und wer irgendwann beginnt, davon zu fantasieren, das in wirklichkeit zu tun.. oder es sogar tut... der hatte vorher schon ein Problem und brauchte nicht die Spiele, um draufzukommen, dass er ja mal mit dem Jagdgewehr in die Schule marschieren könnte.



Genau das in einer "Kurzform" hab ich ja schon vor 3 Seiten geschrieben aber irgendwie gehts bei manchen rein und direkt wieder raus


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Also in den TV Nachrichten(N-24-ARD) die ich gestern und heute gesehen habe wurde nicht das geringste von Video/PC-spielen mit dem Terrorakt im Zusammenhang gesagt, manche von euch steigern sich hier aus mir unbekannten gründen in eine Anti-Gamer Kampagne die es gar nicht gibt.
> 
> Und wenn jemand sagt das der Typ Intelligent ist hat er in meinen Augen auch recht, denn ein voll-honk hätte so eine Planung über so lange zeit nicht auf die reihe gebracht, also ein bisschen was muss er schon in seinem Oberstübchen haben, es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Genie und Wahnsinn liegen oft nah bei einander" .



Völlig richtig!

Ich bin jetzt auf Seite 42, und muss sagen, ich bin ensetzt, wie professionell das alles durchgeplant war,
und vor allem, wie vieler wahrer Punkte er sich da bedient, um seinen Standpunkt zu unterstreichen.
Wenn die Medien wirklich das volle Programm durchziehen, wird er unter jenen, die seine Meinung teilen, zu einem vollwertigen Märtyrer.
Je schneller er aus den Medien und dem öffentlichen Leben verschwindet, desto besser,
und die Berichterstattung sollte sich nur auf die Trauer der vielen Betroffenen richten; sein Name darf nicht alle 10 Minuten im Fernsehen fallen,
sonst gibts bald ähnlich dem Kannibalen von Rothenburg neben der evtl. Veröffentlichung seiner Bücher und etwaigen Prozessauftritten am Ende gar noch einen Kinofilm (auf wahrer Begebenheit) und so. 
UND DAS DARF NICHT PASSIEREN, WEIL DAS GENAU DAS IST, WAS ER BEZWECKEN WILL. 



> Ähnlich ist es denke ich auch bei sogenannten "Killerspielen". Man reagiert sich ab. Man lenkt sich ab. Und wer irgendwann beginnt, davon zu fantasieren, das in wirklichkeit zu tun.. oder es sogar tut... der hatte vorher schon ein Problem und brauchte nicht die Spiele, um draufzukommen.



Genau, ich finde alleine schon die These merkwürdig, das dazu ein Ego-Shooter notwendig sein sollte, da kann ich mir auch jeden beliebigen Actionfilm, oder schlicht und ergreifend die Nachrichten anschauen, wenn ich eine Insiration über "Schusswechsel" und dergleichen suche.
(Denke Aufnahmen der Bundeswehr in Afghanistan, oder Filme wie Bader-Meinhoff sind da um längen treffender, als ein lausiges Counterstrike).
Und der Vergleich mit WOW war sowieso absolut schwachsinnig, hat er 9 Jahre lang muslimische Brühschlammer mit seinem Hunter gefarmt? 

Oder mit anderen Worten
Zitat: 
_I have spent several years writing, researching and compiling the information and I have
spent most of my hard earned funds in this process (in excess of 300 000 Euros). I do
not want any compensation for it as it is a gift to you, as a fellow patriot._

Hat nichts mit Gaming zu tun.


----------



## Manaori (25. Juli 2011)

Und manche ignorieren die psychologischen Aspekte wohl vollkommen  

@Firun: 

Ich muss zugeben, ich verfolge die Medienberichte im Mment nicht wirklich. Allerdings war in einigen (u.A. hier verlinkten Artikeln) doch sehr eindeutig etwas, das sich als, na, nennen wir es mal Computerspielbashing, zu bezeichnen ist. Diese unterschwelligen Botschaften à la "er hat übrigens auch das und as gezockt" wecken in vielen Menschen ja dank einseitiger Berichterstattung in vergangenen fällen (siehe.. Oberhausen war das? Ich und mein Namensgedächtnis -.-) schon dieses eindeutige Gefühl von "Die Spiele waren Schuld". Ich habe das selbst gemerkt mal im Zuge einer Diskussion ind er Schule... Psychologieunterricht. Die meisten kannten MMOs oder EgoShooter nur aus Berichten, von Freunden oder eben von der Verbindung mit den Amokläufen. Ich war dort als einziger WoW Spieler und eine andere, die CS gespielt hat... und es war schon irrsinnig schwer, sich gegen dieses "Aber ads ist doch so aggressiv, wie kann man nur tötenw ollen?" etc pp zu behaupten. Einfach nur, weil sie es nicht besser wussten und es so vorgesetzt bekommen haben.
Und je öfter das passiert und die Spiele - wenn auch teilweise vollkommen unnötigerweise - wenn er Klavier gespielt hätte, hätte es kein Schwein interessiert! genauso wenig wie Schach... - im Zusammenhang mit Gewalttaten genannt werden, umso engstirniger wird die Masse nun mal.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Juli 2011)

Erste gute Nachricht... die, zumindest mal erste, Anhörung von ihm findet unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit statt - somit keine Plattform für ihn.


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Erste gute Nachricht... die, zumindest mal erste, Anhörung von ihm findet unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit statt - somit keine Plattform für ihn.



Hervorragend. Dann haben wohl doch ein paar Menschen mit "Hirn" seinen "Mist" gelesen, 
und die richtige Entscheidung gefällt. Das lässt doch hoffen!
So kann er keine "Gerichtssoap" abziehen, wie es seinerzeit z.B. "Daniel und Manuela Ruda" getan haben,
und damit Wellen in der satanistisch-orientierten Gothicszene geworfen hatten.


(Wobei ich sowieso finde, das auf einer Insel Kinder umzubringen seinem Ziel nicht wirklich dienlich gewesen ist.
Schon die RAF wollte Aktionen "nicht gegen das Volk" führen, weil denen klar war, dass sie so keine Symphatisanten gewinnen können. Selbst Leute die seiner Meinung wären, dürften diese Vorgehensweise wohl 
verachten. Kinder zu ermorden hat Ihm im Prinzip seine Glaubwürdigkeit genommen, wäre er in die Politik gegangen, wäre er eventuell zu einem gewissen Einfluss gekommen, so ist er in den Augen aller Menschen nur ein mordender Psychopath.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Erste gute Nachricht... die, zumindest mal erste, Anhörung von ihm findet unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit statt - somit keine Plattform für ihn.



Warscheinlich machen sie das in erster Linie deshalb, damit er nicht gleich am ersten Tag der Anhörung einem Anschlag zum Opfer fällt. ^^


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Warscheinlich machen sie das in erster Linie deshalb, damit er nicht gleich am ersten Tag der Anhörung einem Anschlag zum Opfer fällt. ^^



oder das... stimmt schon.. wären bestimmt viele betroffene Angehörige froh, über so eine "Gelegenheit".
Aber da gibts ja noch genug andere Häftlinge, die sich in den nächsten 100 Jahren, seiner annehmen können.
Aber ich Wette der kommt sowieso in die Forensische Nervenheilanstalt, und da kommt der garantiert nie wieder raus,
selbst wenn er Unsterblich wäre.


----------



## Lari (25. Juli 2011)

Sein Ziel hat er erreicht.
Medienwirksam sein Buch und Video im Internet unlöschbar verbreitet.
Brauchte keine zwei Minuten, um das Video (auf Youtube) und sein Buch zu finden.


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Sein Ziel hat er erreicht.
> Medienwirksam sein Buch und Video im Internet unlöschbar verbreitet.
> Brauchte keine zwei Minuten, um das Video (auf Youtube) und sein Buch zu finden.



Ja sicherlich, und in dem Buch ist auch eine anhäufung von recht relevanten Dingen, aber
wie schon gesagt, ein Ferienlager voller Kinder und Jugendlicher Niederzuschießen, dürfte 
wohl sowieso bei "Allen" auf Ablehnung stoßen, Buch hin Propaganda her.

Und warum hat er sich eine elendige abgelegene Insel wohl ausgesucht.
Sein Plan sah es ja vor, dass er "überlebt", und wäre er in den Bundestag marschiert, wäre er nie Lebend rausgekommen. Das macht Ihn sozusagen zu einem Feigling, und keinem Patrioten.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Juli 2011)

Einige Webseiten haben das Buch und Video ja direkt wieder gelöscht, hoffentlich folgen alle anderen auch. Gerade YT sollte da viel schneller reagieren.

Mal was anderes... wie ist denn in Norwegen die Höchststrafe? Kaum vorstellbar, das der mit 55 oder so wieder auf freiem Fuss ist.


----------



## Lari (25. Juli 2011)

Habe gehört 21 Jahre wäre das Maximum.
Weiß nicht,w ie das mit Sicherungsverwahrung danach aussieht.


----------



## Angel80 (25. Juli 2011)

Um mal eins festzustellen.

"Kein Spiel (egal welches Genre) bringt einen Menschen dazu solche Taten zu vollbringen!"

Sicher kann man sagen das z.B. Egoshooter Menschen die labil sind ein wenig fördern, indem sie virtuell ihren Frust an der Gesellschaft auslassen. Die Feindbilder werden virtualisiert und dann dementsprechend bearbeitet. 
Es ist also wie mit so ziemlich allen Dingen des Lebens. Es gibt immer 2 Seiten. Die einen benutzen die Spiele für das eben angesprochene und andere nutzen sie um einfach nur abzuschalten und zu entspannen. Zum Glück ist erste Fraktion gering.

Aber man kann solche Taten nie an Spielen fest machen. Das ist dann auch einfach nur Selbstbetrug. In erster Linie sollten sich die Medien/Gesellschaft mal an die eigene Nase fassen und überlegen warum das passiert ist. Der schwarze Peter ist schnell zugeschoben. Und besser jemand anderer ist Schuld als ich selbst.

Ich z.B. spiel Rennsimulationen (fahr aber deswegen nicht wie ein geisteskranker mit Motorrad oder Auto), ich spiel Egoshooter und Paintball (und habe absolut kein Bedürfnis irgendjemand weh zu tun, geschweige denn zu töten).
Das spiele ich zwecks Unterhaltung (auch wenn sicher einige fragen was daran Unterhaltung sein kann virtuelle Chars zu killen) und einfach zum abschalten vom Stress. Und auch wenn ich ab und an beruflich oder privat mit jemanden aneinader gerate, so würde ich denjenigen nie virtualisieren um den dann umzubringen.

Wenn jemand sowas macht dann liegen die Wurzeln tiefer. Und damit dann wohl eher im privaten Umfeld (Schule, Freunde, Familie) oder an der Gesellschaft. Wenn ich ein kleines Kind ideologisch "bearbeite" dann glaub dieses Kind auch an alles was ich sage und handelt dementsprechend. Kinder sind nun mal sehr anfällig was Einflüsse von aussen angeht. Sie nehmen alles auf und lernen. Wenn sie dann von den falschen lernen dann kann sowas passieren (in diesem Fall ist es ja ein rassistischer Hintergrund).

In den meisten Fällen bei solchen Taten, sind es meist eher ideologische/rassistische Hintergründe die Menschen dazu bringen sowas zu tun. Dann gibt es noch die Ecke, wo diejenigen wirklich krank sind (schlimme Kindheit etc.) und die dann meist wahrlos handeln. Der Täter in Oslo hat gezielt und kaltblütig gehandelt. 
Die dritte Fraktion sind dann noch in meinen Augen die Psychophaten die einfach nur Spass daran haben anderen weh zu tun. Wobei man diese wohl auch in die zweite Gruppe stecken kann.

Das Fazit ist eigentlich das ein Spiel nichts dafür kann. Ein Auto tötet auch keine Menschen, sondern der Fahrer! Ein Faktor sind z.B. Egoshooter sicher wenn man alles zusammen nimmt. Aber es gibt genügend andere noch die ebenfalls beeinflussen und die meist sehr viel schwerer wiegen.

Für die Medien ist es aber einfacher den Menschen zu erklären das die Tat mit dem spielen zusammen hängt. Das ist allerdings kein Journalismus sondern einfach nur eine unsachliche, falsche und leider verherrende Möglichkeit um wirksam Einschaltqouten/Auflagen zu bekommen. Und das ist in meinen Augen armseelig und nur unterste Schublade.



Lari schrieb:


> Habe gehört 21 Jahre wäre das Maximum.
> Weiß nicht,w ie das mit Sicherungsverwahrung danach aussieht.



Sicherheitsverwahrung ist laut EU rechtswidrig und verstößt gegen die Menschenwürde. Deswegen durften ja auch so ziemlich alle Sexualverbrecher wieder frei kommen. Und in einem Fall schlug da ja auch einer gleich wieder zu. Soviel zu dem EU Recht. Frag mich wie die Richter, die das beschlossen haben, reagieren wenn es ihr Kind trifft?


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Einige Webseiten haben das Buch und Video ja direkt wieder gelöscht, hoffentlich folgen alle anderen auch. Gerade YT sollte da viel schneller reagieren.
> 
> Mal was anderes... wie ist denn in Norwegen die Höchststrafe? Kaum vorstellbar, das der mit 55 oder so wieder auf freiem Fuss ist.





> Habe gehört 21 Jahre wäre das Maximum.
> Weiß nicht, wie das mit Sicherungsverwahrung danach aussieht.



21 Jahre. Aber das spielt keine Rolle.
Da er Geistig Abnormal ist, kommt er in eine forensiche Klinik. Und erst wenn diese Ihn als Geheilt ansehen, (Wobei geheilt bedeutet, dass in den Augen des Aufsichtsgremiums und der dort Arbeitenden Psychologen, von Ihm keine Gefahr mehr für die Allgemeinheit ausgeht, und er die Tragweite seiner eigenen Handlungen aus Normalmenschlicher Perspektive versteht, und bereut), darf er seine normale Haftstrafe überhaupt antreten, ohne chance auf eine Frühzeitige entlassung. und danach würde weitere Sicherheitsverwahrung nicht ausgeschlossen sein, (evtl. ist die Reihenfolge womöglich auch anders, aber so oder so, diese vielen hundert Jahre an Lebenserwartung hat er nichtmal. Demzufolge wird er in der Klinik irgendwann sterben).

Leute wie das Satansmörderpärchen, oder diverse Kinderschänder, und der Kanibale von Rohenburg sitzen laut Reportage noch immer in der forensichen Klinik. Die werden vermutlich niemals Gelegenheit bekommen, ihre eigentliche Haftstrafe anzutreten, und das Obwohl sich die Dame seit jahren für ihre Heilung einsetzt, und sogar Artikel veröffentlicht, in denen sie ihr altes Ich verurteilt, und versucht wirkliche Reue zu zeigen, ihren Style normalisiert hat, und sagr für Prävention Arbeitet, in denen sie ihre Fehler einräumt, usw..! In der Reportage erwähnten einige Insassen, das deprimierende wäre, im Gegensatz zu einem Gefängnis, könne man sich in einer Forensichen Psychiatrie nicht auf den Tag der Entlassung freuen.
1x im Jahr haben diese eine Anhörung vor dem Gremium, die dann entscheiden, und so wie es aussieht, sind die Auflagen so extrem, dass das in einer normalen Lebensspanne nicht zu erreichen ist.

Ergo, wird der die Welt nie mehr von "Außen" sehen.


----------



## xsynasto (25. Juli 2011)

Das Schlimme ist ja, dass bei solchen Dingen immer genau das gemacht wird, was die Täter möchten....
Sie wollten von ihrem Umfeld beachtet werden und jetzt sind sie sogar im Fernsehen!!

Wenn man sich schon vorher mit solchen Personen auseinandersetzen würde, hätten sie auch was sie wollen zu einem weitaus geringeren "Preis". Wenn wir uns mehr Zeit nehmen würden, um uns umeinander zu kümmern und zu beachten würde es vielleicht nicht so häufig zu solchen Katastrophen kommen.

Aber das Schlimmste ist dann noch, dass die Taten EINER Person bzw. einer "kleineren" Gruppe auf dem Rücken einer breiten Masse ausgetragen werden. Diese Person hat einen Amoklauf begangen und hat ein Hobby, was ja nichts verwerfliches ist. Aber wenn wir jetzt annehmen, dass eben jener Amokläufer keine "gewalttätigen" Spiele spielt, sondern Puppen sammelt, wären in dem Beispiel alle Puppensammler potenzielle Amokläufer!!

Das ist jetzt vielleicht ein schlechtes Beispiel, aber vom Prinzip her ist es so.

Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, dass die angeprangerten Spiele nichts bewirken, aber ich denke, dass sie einen sehr SEHR geringen Teil ausmachen, wenn nicht sogar einen "positiven" Effekt haben.
Ich nehme Abstand von Behaupten, wie "Diese Spiele bringen den Umgang mit einer Waffe bei", da diese Argumente der größte Schwachsinn sind. Aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Spiele bei der Planung behilflich sein KÖNNEN. Wenn wir uns vorstellen, dass wir in Counter-Strike eine Karte haben, die der Schule, dem Büro, etc. nachempfunden ist, denke ich, dass man hier das Vorgehen planen kann.
Vielleicht erweitern diese Spiele den Raum für Gewaltfantasien, aber die Umsetzung dieses "Aktes" findet letztendlich in der Realität statt. Man kann in Spielen einfach nicht alle möglichen Situationen nachspielen und miteinbeziehen.

Auf der anderen Seite denke ich aber auch, dass diese Spiele alles hinaus zögern. In den Spielen finden sie Einen Rückzugsort - eine "Heimat" -, in dem sie sich wohl fühlen und sich selbst "verwirklichen" können. Dort können sie jemand sein und werden oft mit Respekt behandelt. Mehr möchten die meisten ja auch nicht.
Zudem können die meisten dort jemand sein, der nicht auf sein Aussehen beschränkt wird.
Oft findet man in Onlinebekanntschaften auch Freunde, was ja auch völlig normal und auch gut ist. Man hat jemanden mit dem man sich über sein Hobby austauschen kann und mit dem man Lachen kann und Abenteuer erleben kann.
Aber das war es auch schon:
Online-Freunde können denke ich eher schlechter mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Ein Online-Freund kann nur selten einen aufmunternden Schulterklopfer spenden oder die Person in den Arm nehmen oder Trost spenden. Online-Freunde sind oft nur Spielkameraden.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen:
Ich denke, dass das Abschaffen solcher Spiele keinen Erfolg bringen wird. Man muss sich mit diesen Personen befassen BEVOR sie aktiv werden und sich gewaltsam Gehör verschaffen wollen.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Juli 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Sein Ziel hat er erreicht.
> Medienwirksam sein Buch und Video im Internet unlöschbar verbreitet.
> Brauchte keine zwei Minuten, um das Video (auf Youtube) und sein Buch zu finden.


Was heißt unlöschbar ?!
Das Video kann gelöscht werden und der Vertrieb seines Buch kann eingestellt werden - und das jederzeit. 

Und was heißt medienwirksam?
Es sieht und liest nur derjenige was davon - den es interessiert.
Mich interessieren deratige Menschen überhaupt nicht.

Was mich an dem Ganzen auch stört - es wird mehr über ihn gesprochen etc. - als all den Betroffenen geholfen.

Die 2 Posts hier waren nun meinerseits auch schon genug zu dem Thema.

*edit:*


Angel80 schrieb:


> Sicherheitsverwahrung ist laut EU rechtswidrig und verstößt gegen die Menschenwürde.


Informiere Dich bitte erstmal genau, bevor Du hier absolut falsche Thesen aufstellst!!
Nicht die Sicherheitsverwahrung ist laut EU rechtswidrig - sondern die nachträgliche angeordnete Sicherheitsverwahrung bei bereits Verurteilten!
Wenn ein Täter (wie zum Bsp "unser" Bodenfelder Doppelmörder) verurteilt wird zu lebenslang + Psychatrie + Sicherheitsverwahrung -
dann ist das vollkommen rechtens.

bye


----------



## Ernst Haft (25. Juli 2011)

Angel80 schrieb:


> Sicherheitsverwahrung ist laut EU rechtswidrig und verstößt gegen die Menschenwürde. Deswegen durften ja auch so ziemlich alle Sexualverbrecher wieder frei kommen. Und in einem Fall schlug da ja auch einer gleich wieder zu. Soviel zu dem EU Recht. Frag mich wie die Richter, die das beschlossen haben, reagieren wenn es ihr Kind trifft?



Das ist Blödsinn. Die Sicherheitsverwahrung ist absolut ok - im Falle der freigelassenen Täter war allerdings der Vorgang nicht rechtskonform, weil die eingeführte Sicherheitsverwahrung nachträglich auf sie angewandt wurde.

Auch in Norwegen gibt es diese Sicherheitsverwahrung - der Typ wird hoffentlich in einer geschlossenen Anstalt verschwinden.

Zur "Intelligenz": Hat hier schon einer in das wirre Konstrukt aus Verschwörungstheorien, sich widersprechenden Aussagen etc. seines "Manifests" hineingelesen? Das hat nix mit "guten Ideen" zu tun; das ist ein Aufruf zu Terror und Mord - und die ersten "Verräter" hat er selbst hingerichtet, weil es seiner Meinung nach "nötig" ist.

Da ist nix mit "Genie" - das ist ein komplett irrationales, auf keinerlei Fakten gestütztes Phantasie-Konstrukt, untermauert mit einschlägigen rechten Quellen; schmackhaft gemacht mit einigen populär-politischen Argumentationen wie z. B. der Ablehnung der Frauenquote.


----------



## Lari (25. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Was heißt unlöschbar ?!
> Das Video kann gelöscht werden und der Vertrieb seines Buch kann eingestellt werden - und das jederzeit.



Einmal im Internet, immer im Internet.
Natürlich kann man einzeln auftauchende Links zum Buch und zum Video entfernen lassen, aber dann gibts auch direkt wieder neue.
Das Internet lässt sich nicht so regulieren,w ie du es hier darstellst


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

Also zum einen, ich wäre trotzdem überrascht, wenn sich kein Freak findet, 
der sein Buch an Verläge schickt, und eine Veröffentlichung anstrebt. Zwar hoffe ich, dass dem nicht so ist, 
aber ich befürchte über kurz oder lang kommt es dazu.

Das mit Genie, bezieht sich meines erachtens auch eher, auf seinen bis ins Detail geplanten Amoklauf.
Was die "Widersprüche" betrifft, so ist der erste Teil, (biin erst bei Seite 61) doch eine Sammlung aus zusammengetragenen Infosund bestehenden Meinungen.

Er zitiert unzählige andere, und gibt Quellenangaben.

So in etwa, als würde ich ein Buch über Gedichte schreiben, und in Band 1 behandle ich nur alle Dichter und deren Werke 
die mich inspiriert haben. Der erste Teil ist damit er eine Zusammenfassung der Dinge die Ihn vermutlich geprägt haben.

Des weiteren wird er definitiv in einer Forensichen landen, da:
Die Satansmörder für einen einzelnen Mord, der Ihnen von Satan beföhlen wurde dort landeten,
während er sich ja als Kreuzritter der Christen sieht, und 100 Leute umgebracht hat.
Wo sollte er sonst landen, (außer in der Hölle xD)?

Und was das Lesen angeht, aus Kriminalpsychologischer Sicht, kann ich ohne es zum größten Teil gelesen zu haben mir keine Meinung bilden.


----------



## Ernst Haft (25. Juli 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Also zum einen, ich wäre trotzdem überrascht, wenn sich kein Freak findet,
> der sein Buch an Verläge schickt, und eine Veröffentlichung anstrebt. Zwar hoffe ich, dass dem nicht so ist,
> aber ich befürchte über kurz oder lang kommt es dazu.



Nicht mal in Amiland dürfte sich dafür ein Verleger finden.



> Das mit Genie, bezieht sich meines erachtens auch eher, auf seinen bis ins Detail geplanten Amoklauf.



Ein Amoklauf ist ein spontan ausgelöstes Ereignis. Hier haben wir es mit einem politisch und religiös motivierten Massenmord zu tun - gleichzeitig perverse "PR-Aktion" als auch erstes Beispiel für seinen 3-Stufen-Plan des terroristischen Bürgerkriegs.



> Was die "Widersprüche" betrifft, so ist der erste Teil, (biin erst bei Seite 61) doch eine Sammlung aus zusammengetragenen Infosund bestehenden Meinungen.
> 
> Er zitiert unzählige andere, und gibt Quellenangaben.
> 
> ...



Du würdest Wikipedia und in der Hauptsache eindeutig rechte Internet-Foren zitieren (Quellen anschauen hilft)? Das glaube ich nicht.



> Und was das Lesen angeht, aus Kriminalpsychologischer Sicht, kann ich ohne es zum größten Teil gelesen zu haben mir keine Meinung bilden.



Dazu reicht es, "Buch 3" querzulesen. Da findest Du seine "Pläne" für die Zukunft Europas und beantwortet die Frage nach seinem Geisteszustand umfassend. Dazu fällt selbst mir nur noch wenig ein.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juli 2011)

zuerst einmal möchte ich mein teifes Bedauern für alle angehörigen der getöteten kinder aussprechen,da ich als vater eines kleinen sohnes mir nicht mal ansatzweise den gewaltigen schmerz vorzustellen vermag,der jetzt die eltern der verstorbenen erschüttert.wenn ich mir vorstelle ich würde meinen sohn zu einer ferieninsel schicken und dann bekomme ich die nachricht das er wie fast 100 andere kinder getötet wurde....schrecklich...
was kann man tun????sich empören?jeden verdammen der radikal ist?den hass weiterführen?udn genau da hab ich ausgerechnet von Angela Merkel einen passenden satz gefunden,wo sie stellung zu dem massaker nimmt:
"Es heisst Hass sei ein Motiv gewesen-Hass auf den anderen,Hass auf den Andersartigen,auf den anders aussehenden,den vermeintlich Fremden.
Dieser Hass ist unser gemeinsamer Feind.Wir alle, die wir an die Freiheit,den Respekt und das friedliche Zusammenleben glauben,wir alle müssen diesem Hass entgegentreten."


wir sind es die bei uns anfangen müssen.wir müssen die augen offen halten.wir müssen unseren kindern die richtigen werte vermitteln.wir sind verantwortlich für unser handeln.wir alle sind diejenigen,die diesen Hass nicht schüren dürfen...


----------



## Angel80 (25. Juli 2011)

@all

Ich meinte auch die nachträgliche Verwahrung. Mein Fehler das ich es falsch geschrieben habe. Sorry.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Juli 2011)

Warum sich eigentlich noch die mühe machen und den einsperren?
bin sehr überrascht, dass der sich nicht selbst erschossen hat.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es mag ja gut sein, daß sich religiös motivierter Terror, ob nun "islamisch-fundamentalistisch" oder "christlich-fundamentalistisch" besser verarbeiten lässt


Zumindest letzteres ist nachweislich Unsinn: christliche Fundamentalisten glauben an die Bibel, in der klipp und klar steht"Du sollst nicht töten" und das Du in der Hölle brennen wirst falls Du es doch tust. Der Koran ist da wesentlich mehrdeutiger.


----------



## Manaori (25. Juli 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Zumindest letzteres ist nachweislich Unsinn: christliche Fundamentalisten glauben an die Bibel, in der klipp und klar steht"Du sollst nicht töten" und das Du in der Hölle brennen wirst falls Du es doch tust. Der Koran ist da wesentlich mehrdeutiger.





Naja. Das hat die Kreuzritter damals auch nicht aufgehalten. Zumal ich meine, dass irgendwo in der Bibel steht, man solle über seine Feinde mit Flamme und Schwert niedergehen? Wenn man da jetzt alle andren als Feinde sieht.. hm ^^


----------



## Figetftw! (25. Juli 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Also ganz von der Hand zuweisen, das Killerspiele Agressionen auslösen, ist es nicht.
> Und WOW ist ein Killerspiel. Quest 1 kille 20 davon, Quest 2 kille 30 davon.
> Und wenn man mal einen Raid mitmacht und im TS hört, wie so mancher Spieler ausrastet, weil der Bos nicht sofort gefallen ist, da die blöden DD's nicht nicht Quadrilliarden DPS machen, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, das Spiele wie WOW und auch andere MMO's, eine Mitschuld an solchen ausrastern haben.
> Ist natürlich selten der Fall, aber es fällt auf alle zurück


Alles kann Emotionen erzeugen...
Oder ist jetzt Jürgen Klopp gemeingefährlich nur weil der bei Spielen des BvB ständig die in Luftgeht wie ein HB-Männchen?


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2011)

Hiho,

ich frage mich, wieso Killerspiele immer bei Amokläufen schuld sind, aber wenn mal einer im Straßenverkehr auffällt - z.B. durch Rasen, Unfall, ... -, wieso sind dann nie die Autorennspiele schuld, wie z.B. "Need for Speed" oder "World of Warcraft"?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Hubautz (25. Juli 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> ... christliche Fundamentalisten glauben an die Bibel, in der klipp und klar steht"Du sollst nicht töten" und das Du in der Hölle brennen wirst falls Du es doch tust. ...



Das müssen in den letzten 2000 Jahren aber einige überlesen haben.


----------



## Figetftw! (25. Juli 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Zumindest letzteres ist nachweislich Unsinn: christliche Fundamentalisten glauben an die Bibel, in der klipp und klar steht"Du sollst nicht töten" und das Du in der Hölle brennen wirst falls Du es doch tust. Der Koran ist da wesentlich mehrdeutiger.





> Im "Gleichnis von den anvertrauten Pfunden" fordert Jesus zum Mord an den "Feinden Gottes" auf (Lutherbibel 1912):
> 
> „Doch jene meine Feinde, die nicht wollten, daß ich über sie herrschen sollte, bringet her und erwürget sie vor mir.“
> ​ Unterschiedliche Übersetzungen wählen für den Akt der Hinrichtung unterschiedliche Begriffe. Neuere Übertragungen nutzen z.T. weniger drastische Bezeichnungen. Die Einheitsübersetzung Lk 19,27 EU spricht beispielsweise von "macht sie vor meinen Augen nieder". Weitere Varianten sind "tötet sie vor meinen Augen" (Neues Leben); "Sie sollen vor meinen Augen hingerichtet werden!" (Hoffnung für alle) oder "erschlagt sie vor mir" (Revidierte Elberfelder).



Wie man jetzt Feinde definiert bleibt jedem selbst überlassen...


----------



## Potpotom (25. Juli 2011)

Weil Autounfälle so ziemlich jedem passieren und Amokläufe etc. von so Verrückten, wie uns. Autounfälle passen halt nicht in das "Sonderling"-Schemata.


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juli 2011)

Weil die Medien und Politiker alles Labertaschen ohne Ahnung sind und die meisten Zuschauer diesen Mist glauben... (Zumindest die, die net selber spielen, bzw Leute die wissen wies eigentlich ist)

Faule Säcke die zu blöd sind die wahren Ursachen zu recherchieren finden halt in den Spielen nen guten 0815 Sündenbock. Ist doch viel einfacher oder?


----------



## schneemaus (25. Juli 2011)

Du hast Mario Kart vergessen - ich schmeiß auch immer mit Schildkröten und Bananenschalen um mich, wenn ich Auto fahre, und für mich ist die Straße regenbogenfarbig. Und wenn mir danach ist, schnapp ich mir nen Pilz und fahr über die Wiese!


----------



## Grushdak (25. Juli 2011)

@ Manaori 

Die Kreuzritter sind auch keine christlichen Fundamentalisten im eigentlichen Sinne gewesen.
Und in der Bibel steht zu Feinden in etwa: Betet für Eure Feinde

Und nochmal zu den Kreuzrittern:
Eigentlich haben wir denen viel zu verdanken - wurden sie ja zu einem bestimmten Zweck ins Leben gerufen.
Ohne sie hätten wir heute noch ganz andere Probleme.

Andererseits hat sich ihre Bewegung nachteilig entwickelt.
Leider gehören daher bei Fragen zum Christentum ihre Kreuzzüge oft zur ersten Antwort.

Nur die Kreuzritter und schon gar nicht in ihrer Kreuzzüglerart verkörpern überhaupt nicht das Christentum.
Das ist heutzutage nicht der Maßstab, um Christ zu sein.

Kreuzritter, das war einmal!
*edit:* 
Wobei, das Thema ist sogar in WoW aufgegriffen (könnte man so empfinden ... )
-------------------------------------------
Was mir gerade auffällt - erst geht es hier um PC-Spiele, nun um Glauben ...
Was fällt Euch als Nächstes ein?! 

Um das Eigentliche geht es doch auch hier schon lange nicht mehr.

*ps.* Danke @ shadow24 
Sehr guter Post und auch gut nachvollziehbar. 

*edit2:*
Wie man Feinde definiert?
Steht doch da.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Juli 2011)

Für Autounfälle gibt es schon so viele besser Sachen auf denen man herum trampeln kann.

Alkohol
Drogen
Die Raser
Die Raser unter Alkohol und Drogen einfluss
Jugentliche vollpfosten die daddys Mercedes stehlen ohne führerschein.
Glatteis
Sand / Staub / Dreck oder ähnliche Stürme
Nebel
Rollsplit
uvm.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Juli 2011)

Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst... wenn die Spielergemeinde nicht jedesmal wie ein Zäpfchen abgehen würde wenn irgendwo das Wort "Killerspiel" fällt, wäre das garkein Thema mehr.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2011)

Nimm den Falschen Pilz zu Mittag und deine Straße ist in der Tat ein Regenbogen...



Potpotom schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst... wenn die Spielergemeinde nicht jedesmal wie ein Zäpfchen abgehen würde wenn irgendwo das Wort "Killerspiel" fällt, wäre das garkein Thema mehr.




 Ehm nein, das schweigen oder "ignorieren" würde man als schweigsames, beschämtes, schuldeingeständniss ansehen...


----------



## Skatero (25. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nur die Kreuzritter und schon gar nicht in ihrer Kreuzzüglerart verkörpern überhaupt nicht das Christentum.
> Das ist heutzutage nicht der Maßstab, um Christ zu sein.



Und irgendwelche Terroristen verkörpern auch nicht den Islam. Die Diskussion ist hier unnötig und der Thread wird bald zu sein, wenn es nicht aufhört.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ehm nein, das schweigen oder "ignorieren" würde man als schweigsames, beschämtes, schuldeingeständniss ansehen.


Ehm, solche Pappnasen mit ihren Killerspiel-Theorien würden garkeine Abnehmer finden, wenn die Spielergemeinde das nicht auf millionen Seiten, teilweise aggressiv und vollkommen am Ziel vorbei, kommentieren würde.

Ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Figetftw! (25. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Manaori
> 
> Die Kreuzritter sind auch keine christlichen Fundamentalisten im eigentlichen Sinne gewesen.
> Und in der Bibel steht zu Feinden in etwa: Betet für Eure Feinde


Ja aber da steht leider auch was anderes , (siehe mein Post oben) und daher kann jemand, der in seinem kranken Hirn einen Grund für "von Gott gewollter Gewalt" haben will, in der Bibel fündig werden.



Grushdak schrieb:


> Und nochmal zu den Kreuzrittern:
> Eigentlich haben wir denen viel zu verdanken - wurden sie ja zu einem bestimmten Zweck ins Leben gerufen.
> Ohne sie hätten wir heute noch ganz andere Probleme.


Ja stimmt
zB

Progrome an den Juden
Islamhass
Zehntausend entführte ,versklavte oder getötete Kinder
Verfolgung der Slawen in Osteuropa
Erste christlich motivierte Gewaltakte gegen Unschuldige und Zivilisten

Und der ursprüngliche ganz und gar politische Zweck der Kreuzritter war die Einverleibung der orthodoxen Ostkirche in die römisch katholische .


----------



## Grushdak (25. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie habe ich seit dem anderen Anschlag-Thread nur auf solch "sinnigen" Thread hier gewartet.


----------



## BoP78 (25. Juli 2011)

Mal als kurzer Einwurf zwischendrin: N-TV.de nimmt im Moment zumindest WoW aus der Diskussion - der unsägliche Begriff "Killerspiel" bleibt im Allgemeinen aber noch erhalten:

"... Spieler von World of Warcraft halten, des harmlosen Rollenspiels, das anderes als in vielen Medien behauptet kein "Killerspiel" ist..."


----------



## Figetftw! (25. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *edit2:*
> Wie man Feinde definiert?
> Steht doch da.


"die nicht wollen das ich über sie herrsche".... hmm also alle Muslime, Juden, Budisten, Hinduisten, Atheisten usw.
Oder am Besten direkt alle die seiner fundamentalistischen Gruppierung nicht angehörten. 
Na super!


----------



## Grushdak (25. Juli 2011)

Du meinst, das haben wir denen zu verdanken?
Ich habe es mal n bissle korrigiert.
Zu dem mit Fragezeichen gekennzeichnetem kann ich grad nix sagen - da unwissend.



Figetftw! schrieb:


> Progrome an den Juden ?
> Islamhass ?
> Zehntausend entführte ,versklavte oder getötete Kinder ?
> Verfolgung der Slawen in Osteuropa ?
> ...



Der ursprüngliche Sinn hat etwas mit Spanien zu tun - nur soviel dazu.

@ Skatero

Wäre ZAM nicht im Urlaub, wäre hier glaub schon längst zu. 
Hast ja auch recht - bin ja schon stille ...


----------



## Figetftw! (25. Juli 2011)

Du sprichst von der Reconquista
das sind nicht die Kreuzzüge....
Konflikte zwischen Christen und Muslimen gab es sichrlich schon vorher. In Spanien und in Sizilien zB. Das hat aber nichts mit den Kreuzzügen zu tun...

Und wo du so schönes rote Fragezeichen hintergesetzt hast...

Progrome an Juden , die als Gottesmörder verschrien waren gab es unter anderen in Köln , Mainz und Worms als direkte Reaktion Papst Urbans zum Kreuzzug

Der Hass von Islamisten gegen die Westliche Welt, also dem Christentum, stützt sich zu Großenteilen auf die Kreuzzüge und die darauf geschehenen Verbrechen. In vielen radikalen Predigten wird auf die Kreuzzüge verwiesen

Zehntausend entführte ,versklavte oder getötete Kinder - schon einmal was vom Kinderkreuzzug gehört? 

Verfolgung der Slawen in Osteuropa war die Fortsetzung der Kreuzzüge des Deutschritterordens (die coolen Ritter mit dem schwarzen Tatzenkreuz auf weißen Wams) in Osteuropa im 14 Jhd.

Und auch der letzte Punkt stimmt... seien es nun die Progrome in Europa oder die Massaker von Akkon oder Jerusalem


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2011)

Angel80 schrieb:


> Sicherheitsverwahrung ist laut EU rechtswidrig und verstößt gegen die Menschenwürde. Deswegen durften ja auch so ziemlich alle Sexualverbrecher wieder frei kommen. Und in einem Fall schlug da ja auch einer gleich wieder zu. Soviel zu dem EU Recht. Frag mich wie die Richter, die das beschlossen haben, reagieren wenn es ihr Kind trifft?



Du hast das Urteil und die damit verbundenen Umstände nicht verstanden. Um 2000 herum wurde beschlossen, dass man die Sicherheitsverwahrung von damals maximal 10 Jahren auf tatsächlich lebenslang korrigiert. Nach dem Rechtsgrundsatz "Keine Strafe ohne Gesetz" muss eine Strafe vor der Tat exakt bestimmt sein. Diejenigen, die damals nur 10 Jahre Sicherheitsverwahrung bekommen haben, sind nach allgemeingültiger Rechtsgleichheit auch genau dann zu entlassen, die lebenslange Haft darf auf diese nicht angewendet werden. Und nur das hat der EGMR entschieden. Auch Verbrecher haben Rechte, immerhin leben wir in einem Rechtsstaat und nicht in einer Bananenrepublik mit Lynchjustiz, auch wenn das den meisten Leuten offenbar lieber wäre. Dann darf man aber Dieben ab sofort die Hand abhaken und allein einer Sexualstraftat Verdächtige dürfen sofort zwangskastriert werden...


In Norwegen liegt laut dortigem STGB die Haftdauer bei maximal 21 Jahren, danach muss der Fall neu aufgerollt werden - ein weitere Haft ist aber durchaus möglich.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich seit dem anderen Anschlag-Thread nur auf solch "sinnigen" Thread hier gewartet.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juli 2011)

*Attentäter lobt Modern Warfare 2*
Zitat aus Golem.de Artikel 
Ich habe gerade das Spiel Modern Warfare 2 gekauft. Es ist wahrscheinlich der beste erhältliche Militärsimulator und eines der heißesten Spiele dieses Jahres

Spätsteins da weist Jeder Gamer der hat heftig einer an der Klatsche.


----------



## Manaori (25. Juli 2011)

@Grushdak: Ich sagte nie, dass das den christlichen Glauben verkörpert. Ich meinte nur zu Technocrat, dass es durchaus Stellen in der Bibel gibt, die es "legitimieren könnten", im Namen Gottes zu morden. Genauso wie es solche Stellen in der Bibel und in der Thora gibt, eben. Dass das keine Glaubenskriege, Terrorakte etc legitimiert, ist klar. Dass man die Worte in den Heiligen Büchern nicht wörtlich nehmen sollte, ist, denke ich auch klar. Das war lediglich eine Richtigstellung.  Dass die Botschaften der Religionen eine von Liebe sein soll und nicht von Hass und Mord, sollten die meisten Menschen auch irgendwo wissen.


----------



## Firun (25. Juli 2011)

Na wir wollten doch keine Religösen Themen an Land ziehen oder , ich wisst doch Politische und Religöse Themen sind nicht gestattet, da diese AUSNAHMSLOS sehr schnell zu gegenseitigen Angriffen führen und auch gern mal von Anhängern der jeweiligen "Fraktionen" zur An- oder Abwerbung genutzt werden.


----------

